# Gold Rush Tour Dates Released



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place. Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down. I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show. So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier  . The kick off is set to take place in Roseville. It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems. Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event. No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue :uh: . If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April. Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.

Tacoma Dome is still pending only because of the size of the building (50,000 sq. feet). If we determine that's enough room, then we will lock that venue as well. 

Salt Lake City Fairgrounds is offering us two dates: June 7&8 as well as the second weekend in October. June is a possibility, however that is also the same date as The Individuals show in Fresno. We will still consider it though. Utah riders and clubs, if you know of an alternate venue, please let us know.

Rabobank Theater in Bakersfield is kind of a small venue, but we took it. We can make it work.

The show in Albuquerque will more than likely be held in conjuction with La Familia car club from Albuquerque.

There is also the possibility of securing the Agua Caliente Casino in Rancho Mirage (Fontana). Will keep you posted on that as well.

The pre-reg foms will be out by the end of today and will be available on this thread. To those of you that have sent me a pm requesting pre-reg forms, I haven't forgot you and you will be receiving them very soon.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

What are the Classes??Rules, etc... :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

nothing happening in chicago huh :tears:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Jan 9 2008, 02:12 PM~9649811
> *What are the Classes??Rules, etc... :biggrin:
> *


I will re-post them on this thread by this Friday. Judges are finalizing everything so that everyone is on the same page. Rules will be real simple and easy to understand. The rules will remain the same and will not change or become political.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS CC HOUSTON WILL SUPPORT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

oops never mind i should have looked at the whole flier i didnt see the other days posted.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

See you in Roseville ......


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 9 2008, 02:14 PM~9649833
> *nothing happening in chicago huh :tears:
> *


I know that my business colleagues and I have discussed it. It is a possibility. I will guarantee you this much....if we don't hit the Mid-West this year, we will definately hit it in the '09. We haven't forgot about our homies out there, but there is a lot to consider.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

where the fuck are the dates at? all I see is the same wishy washy, if this if that, maybe stuff. don't make a topic sayin the dates are up when nothings been set in stone seems like. :uh:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 02:17 PM~9649854
> *this sounds like you dont have for sure dates on any of the venues.
> *



The dates that are on the "flier" are for sure dates and venues. The others are additional dates that we would like to pursue. Tacoma is an area where we don't know what kind of turn out we will get. We don't want to secure a venue and then have more than people show up than we anticipated and have to turn people away.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 02:17 PM~9649854
> *oops never mind i should have looked at the whole flier i didnt see the other days posted.
> *


 Don't trip homie, there's a lot to read.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 PM~9649894
> *The dates that are on the "flier" are for sure dates and venues.  The others are additional dates that we would like to pursue.  Tacoma is an area where we don't know what kind of turn out we will get.  We don't want to secure a venue and then have more than people show up than we anticipated and have to turn people away.
> *



yeah thats why i edited my post cause i didnt see the other half of the flier.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 9 2008, 02:20 PM~9649877
> *where the fuck are the dates at? all I see is the same wishy washy, if this if that, maybe stuff. don't make a topic sayin the dates are up when nothings been set in stone seems like. :uh:
> *


Did you look at the whole post? Or is there something you don't understand?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 02:24 PM~9649912
> *yeah thats why i edited my post cause i didnt see the other half of the flier.
> *


It's all good :biggrin: :biggrin: . man enough to admit his mistakes and that goes a long way with me. Hope to see you at one of the shows.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 9 2008, 02:17 PM~9649859
> *See you in Roseville ......
> *


Looking forward to it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: Dallas


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 9 2008, 02:32 PM~9649982
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  Dallas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

ROSEVILLE IT IS :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin: Looking forward to the Houston show and dallas.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

PLEASE POST THE HOP RULES, CLASSES AND PAYOUTS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 01:27 PM~9649939
> *It's all good  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  man enough to admit his mistakes and that goes a long way with me.  Hope to see you at one of the shows.
> *



ill more than likely be at all the cali shows and reno.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 PM~9650019
> *ill more than likely be at all the cali shows and reno.
> *


X2 uffin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2008, 02:35 PM~9650000
> *ROSEVILLE IT IS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

:


>


[/quote]

Hey stranger. Hope you can make it to one of the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> :


Hey stranger. Hope you can make it to one of the shows. :biggrin:
[/quote]
HEY :cheesy: 
IM HOPING TO HIT AT LEAST THE THREE NORTHERN CALI SHOWS


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2008, 02:36 PM~9650018
> *PLEASE POST THE HOP RULES, CLASSES AND PAYOUTS
> *


 There are a couple of things that I want to clarify with the judges and sponsors before I post those. I will send you a pm letting you know when they are posted.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:46 PM~9650091
> *There are a couple of things that I want to clarify with the judges and sponsors before I post those.  I will send you a pm letting you know when they are posted.
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HLC WILL SUPPORT HOUSTON TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I LIVE IN LINCOLN AND AM FROM THE ROSEVILLE AREA... DAMN HOMIE I DONT KNOW HOW YOUR GONNA PULL THIS OFF, BUT IF YOU DO MORE POWER TO YOU. 

THE ROSEVILLE PD IS GONNA HAVE A FIELD DAY WITH EVERYONE. GUARANTEED..LOWRIDING IS SOMETHING THEY ARENT USED TO AT ALL.. THEY FUCK WITH YOUNGSTERS AT THE HIGH SCHOOLS JUST FOR WEARING A RED SHIRT..

BUT AT THE SAME TIME ITS GOOD TO SEE SOMEONE TRY TO TAKE THE INITIATIVE OF MAKING THINGS WORK, IF CAL EXPO CANT. 

I WAS PISSED OFF JUST AS EVERYONE ELSE WAS ABOUT THIS CAL EXPO GIG. WE ALL KNEW THAT IT WASNT GONNA WORK. BUT HEY BRO THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING ARENT DOING SHIT ABOUT IT EITHER SO FUCK EM. I WAS ONE OF THEM TOO SO MY BAD. JUST GOT ME TO THINKING. 

ANYWAYS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED A HAND. IM DOWN TO HELP. JUST BE SURE THE ROSEVILLE PD IS GOING TO BE 5 TIMES STRONGER THAN SAC. THERES ALOT OF ROOKIES IN THAT DEPARTMENT THAT LOOOOVE TO ACT LIKE MAGNUM PI AND SHIT. ONE LOVE..


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:09 PM~9649783
> *
> *


I see you took Roseville into consideration good shit homie. i live like less 30 sec from there so i will be there with the rest of the club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
If you could get back to me on the pre regs that would be cool


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9649740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



word now we got another set of shows to look forward to..... i will mark my calender :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

DAM, IM EXCITED NOW. 

NEED SOMETHING NEW ON THE CAR. 

WHAT TO DO , WHAT TO DO.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:21 PM~9649894
> *The dates that are on the "flier" are for sure dates and venues.  The others are additional dates that we would like to pursue.  Tacoma is an area where we don't know what kind of turn out we will get.  We don't want to secure a venue and then have more than people show up than we anticipated and have to turn people away.
> *


somebody from WA. speak on this. :uh: i think it will be a good turn out anywhere around the NW man, especially this being a brand new show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

When will you know , if there is going to be one in Fontana ?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

is there sat. move-ins for the shows?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jan 9 2008, 03:14 PM~9649833
> *nothing happening in chicago huh :tears:
> *


What's so new about that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE READY TO HAVE A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SAN DIEGO C.C. WILL BE THEIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

lay-n-low,I had asked you in the other topic about the Salt Lake City stop,but you didn't answer.Now I see why. There isn't one anymore. Why? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I will see you guys at Roseville, Bakersfield, Fresno and Reno shows....and maybe at the Pheonix, San Diego and Dallas shows


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2008, 07:52 PM~9652933
> *I will see you guys at Roseville, Bakersfield, Fresno and Reno shows....and maybe at the Pheonix, San Diego and Dallas shows
> *



I'll see you at those....and everyone else at the rest of the shows too!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 9 2008, 05:30 PM~9651486
> *When will you know , if there is going to be one in Fontana ?
> *


By this Friday.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 9 2008, 05:36 PM~9651547
> *is there sat. move-ins for the shows?
> *


 Yes, Move in on Saturday and from 4 am till 10 am on Sunday. Show will start at high noon (gives competitiors a chance to rest and clean up a bit).


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 9 2008, 07:49 PM~9652903
> *lay-n-low,I had asked you in the other topic about the Salt Lake City stop,but you didn't answer.Now I see why. There isn't one anymore. Why?  :dunno:
> *


 I don't know what the weather is like there at that time of the year. 
It is still in the works. There is a possible date in October, 2nd weekend. I can't predict the weather homie  . I cna pull out the "Farmer Almanac" and get an idea. If it sounds doable, then we will do it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

san diego :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Jan 9 2008, 08:27 PM~9653364
> *san diego :thumbsup:
> *


One of your members or ex-members lives here in Reno. A guy named Phil Otero. Drives a light purple cutlass (old school). Cool guy. 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 9 2008, 03:32 PM~9649982
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  Dallas
> *


yes sir. Thee Artistics will be there


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ARE THESE DATES SET IN STONE OR STILL COULD CHANGE???????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 9 2008, 08:34 PM~9653436
> *ARE THESE DATES SET IN STONE OR STILL COULD CHANGE???????
> *


Dates are set in Stone.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 9 2008, 03:03 PM~9650237
> *I LIVE IN LINCOLN AND AM FROM THE ROSEVILLE AREA... DAMN HOMIE I DONT KNOW HOW YOUR GONNA PULL THIS OFF, BUT IF YOU DO MORE POWER TO YOU.
> 
> THE ROSEVILLE PD IS GONNA HAVE A FIELD DAY WITH EVERYONE. GUARANTEED..LOWRIDING IS SOMETHING THEY ARENT USED TO AT ALL.. THEY FUCK WITH YOUNGSTERS AT THE HIGH SCHOOLS JUST FOR WEARING A RED SHIRT..
> ...


All we as a collective unit can do is abide by their laws. I know some of them are fucked up, but as long as we don't bite into their b.s. and don't give them a reason to mess with us, then i think we should be cool. So....as much as the ENE's love that red, you have to think about the long term consequences. A lot of shows in the past have been blown for some stupid ass reasons. Reasons that could and should have been avoided. 

Live for the future carnal, not the moment. Remember.....physical is a moment and mental is forever. Catch my drift? Don't fall victim to their mind-fucking. If there is no cruising after the show, then respect yourself and that policy and don't cruise. So on and so forth.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Tried sending you a message... but it's full.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 9 2008, 03:20 PM~9649877
> *where the fuck are the dates at? all I see is the same wishy washy, if this if that, maybe stuff. don't make a topic sayin the dates are up when nothings been set in stone seems like. :uh:
> *


bitch you don't even have a lowrider, go get your camera ready and kick rocks :buttkick:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what happened to san antonio? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 03:17 PM~9649861
> *I know that my business colleagues and I have discussed it.  It is a possibility.  I will guarantee you this much....if we don't hit the Mid-West this year, we will definately hit it in the '09.  We haven't forgot about our homies out there, but there is a lot to consider.
> *


 :biggrin: yea like INDY thats agood place to have a show


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9653347
> *I don't know what the weather is like there at that time of the year.
> It is still in the works.  There is a possible date in October, 2nd weekend.  I can't predict the weather homie  .  I cna pull out the "Farmer Almanac" and get an idea.  If it sounds doable, then we will do it.  I will keep you posted.
> *


That's the same weekend of LRM's Super show. Looking at your schedule,so far you only have 1 show on April,May,June and Sept.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 9 2008, 08:33 PM~9654179
> *That's the same weekend of LRM's Super show. Looking at your schedule,so far you only have 1 show on April,May,June and Sept.
> *



SUPER SHOW IS ON THE 12TH


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 9 2008, 01:36 PM~9650018
> *PLEASE POST THE HOP RULES, CLASSES AND PAYOUTS
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT HOMEBOI U DID THAT,NOW LETS SEE HOW IT TURNS OUT...
AND IF YOU KEEP ALL THE PROMISE'S YOU MADE...IF SO NOT ONLY WILL I SEE YA IN H-TOWN ILL C-YA IN D-TOWN!! I HOPE IT TURNS OUT WELL AND A YEARLY THING NOW THAT LRM FUCKED THEIR TEXAS RIDAZ!!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9653347
> *I don't know what the weather is like there at that time of the year.
> It is still in the works.  There is a possible date in October, 2nd weekend.  I can't predict the weather homie  .  I cna pull out the "Farmer Almanac" and get an idea.  If it sounds doable, then we will do it.  I will keep you posted.
> *





> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:39 PM~9654244
> *SUPER SHOW IS ON THE 12TH
> *


Yeah,he mentioned that a possible date was the 2nd weekend of October.The second weekend is the 12th!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:uh: wheres roseville?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9654514
> *:uh: wheres roseville?
> *


On the way to Reno :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

SHIT ILL BE THERE " DALLAS" :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 PM~9654521
> *On the way to Reno :biggrin:
> *


but what is it close too

reno?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 PM~9654526
> *but what is it close too
> 
> reno?
> *


sac


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*TEXAS SHOWS IS A MUST!!!!!! HOUSTON AND DALLAS FOR SURE!!!!!!!     



DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB WILL SHOW FULL SUPPORT!!!!!*_


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 9 2008, 09:04 PM~9654488
> *Yeah,he mentioned that a possible date was the 2nd weekend of October.The second weekend is the 12th!
> *



my bad i thought it said oct. 2nd


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 9 2008, 10:12 PM~9654561
> *sac
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*For the Bakersfield Show ,,is that going to be outdoors of rabobank, because indoors holds apprx. 35 vehicles? just wondering :uh: *


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

SO IS THE ROSEVILLE SHOW LOCKED FOR SURE? OR U STILL MIGHT MOVE IT TO THE SAC CONVENTION CENTER?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 08:53 PM~9653663
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Homie, if you got the places reserved i will be there to support you at the sacramento shows. i know most of the clubs in sac will be down to support you. it is hard to kick off a show tour and you have my support.


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 10:08 PM~9654526
> *but what is it close too
> 
> reno?
> *


it not the best map but it give you an idea Roseville is in the top right 15min from sac


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

If I'm planning on going to 3 or 4 diff. show's , and I send my pre-reg. form , do I write on the form what shows they are going to be for ???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know














will b there


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 9 2008, 10:04 PM~9654488
> *Yeah,he mentioned that a possible date was the 2nd weekend of October.The second weekend is the 12th!
> *


Salt Lake CityFairgrounds only has thos dates available. To me, niether one of them all that great. One of the problems with the June date is that my judges will be judging another show in Fresno in June (Thee individuals). So.....if you can give us a hand and come up with some possible alternatives, we will pursue them and do our best to establish something in Salt Lake City.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9654514
> *:uh: wheres roseville?
> *



About 16 miles outside of Sacramento. I will be posting directions to the fairgrounds a little later. If you want to map quest it from Modesto or any other place, here is the address 800 All American City Blvd. Roseville, Ca.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 9 2008, 10:34 PM~9654772
> *For the Bakersfield Show ,,is that going to be outdoors of rabobank, because indoors holds apprx. 35 vehicles? just wondering :uh:
> *



There will be cars set up indoors, a couple set outside at the main entrance and then they want to let us use the parking lot (small one). However, we are gonna negotiate with them for the bigger parking lot directly behind the Rabobank. Pretty sure we will be able to do that. The other place we looked at was Stramler Park. Big venue with a lot of space, but no buildings. That was why we took the Rabobank. We are working on the layout for the cars inside the Rababank, and yes space is very limited (but I believe there is more space than 35 cars.) If the Kern County Fairgrounds does become available, then we will take that and move the show there. But as of now, we are secured to Rababank. That would be the only change in the Tour schedule.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Jan 9 2008, 10:45 PM~9654894
> *SO IS THE ROSEVILLE SHOW LOCKED FOR SURE? OR U STILL MIGHT MOVE IT TO THE SAC CONVENTION CENTER?
> *


Roseville is locked for sure. Convention Center was another option, but there would not have been any place for the hop. Plus, we took into consideration the competitiors coming in from out of town. If you have a truck pulling a trailer with two or three cars on it and you miss your turn downtown or are not familiar with the area, then it's a bitch to try to do u turns or navigate an alternate route. It cause a lot of stress and un-necessary headaches. Know what i mean??


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 10 2008, 07:46 AM~9656713
> *If I'm planning on going to 3 or 4 diff. show's , and I send my pre-reg. form , do I write on the form what shows they are going to be for ???
> *


 Let me re-vamp the pre reg forms to include dates. I will have that up a little later today.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

Que paso Efrin..... This is Juan from Supreme Entertainment.... man we were looking forward to the show in Fallon last year...... I know shit happens.... Im Glad to see the Gold Rush tour is coming together.....


I usualy travel to all neigboring states and hit shows up other then just in Nor Cal...... So you can count on us to be at all Nor Cal Shows, Az shows Salt Lake City......as long as its whithin 1 day of driving we are there....

I would need a vendor booth at all the shows I go to, I will also bring a few cars from my club to them....... & dont forget I'm still promoting Johhny3.... he opened up for Pitbull last year and performed at a bunch of other shows.....If u need any performers... let me know bro....

He also got signed to X-raideds record label this year and his album is due to drop in summer 2008.....

anyways bro...... I know ur gonna be busy like crazy this year..... Just wanted to send u a message we plan to attend as many of your shows as possible....


Peace out bro....

Juan

Supreme Entertainment


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> *Tacoma Dome is still pending only because of the size of the building (50,000 sq. feet). If we determine that's enough room, then we will lock that venue as well.
> *


i know it enough room for show cars and bikes but dunno for a hop contest you can always do that out back if they allow you


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

Never Change Records will there homie, please send vendor forms with fee info to me homes


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Jan 10 2008, 12:03 PM~9658554
> *Never Change Records will there homie, please send vendor forms with fee info to me homes
> *


Aren't you that rapper from Rosewell, New Mexico? What's up homie.


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Who are they considering for entertainment?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 9 2008, 09:39 PM~9654244
> *SUPER SHOW IS ON THE 12TH
> *


 :cheesy: KOOL! i'll be 21 on the 7th, then i can party for realz on the 12th! :biggrin:


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

lay-n-low, whats up homie im from lovington,new mex... we also do touring with Dope House Records and i can try to get them to get a booth also. SPM has a new cd dropping so they will be tourig heavy and also will we. pm me all the vendor info homie so we can lock all events... we will attend all ur shows if possible our label has bout over 40 shows already set and would love to do urs also anthing helps..hit me up..
i will talk to Dope House bout it as soon i get ur info


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Jan 10 2008, 12:13 PM~9658652
> *Who are they considering for entertainment?
> *


 For the first show in roseville...A.L.T. the Saint, Doll-E Girl, Lady Synful, Junebug Slim, Bobby (from Lighter Shade of Brown), possibly Baby Bash and Scweeze (depends on their schedule)
and hopefully some of the old school R&B. More will be added and their will be different ones at each stop.

The Super Show in reno will feature MAJOR ARTISTS such as Kieysha Cole (just let it go) Nina Skyy and groups of that nature.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you for the response...I sent you an email, to your Yahoo address, that you should take a lot at.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

"There is also the possibility of securing the Agua Caliente Casino in Rancho Mirage (Fontana)"



You said the Agua Caliente in Rancho Mirage

This casino is bout an hour from Fontana???

When do you plan on having a show there? Hopefully not during the summer, it's hot as hell out here then. Anytime from June to late September 110-120.

The casino is also under major renovations. They are making it bigger and adding a hotel.

Do you plan on using the parking structure for the show, becuase they dont have a large open parking lot?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 9 2008, 09:06 PM~9653864
> *bitch you don't even have a lowrider, go get your camera ready and kick rocks  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Jan 10 2008, 02:19 PM~9658717
> *lay-n-low, whats up homie im from lovington,new mex... we also do touring with Dope House Records and i can try to get them to get a booth also. SPM has a new cd dropping so they will be tourig heavy and also will we. pm me all the vendor info homie so we can lock all events... we will attend all ur shows if possible our label has bout over 40 shows already set and would love to do urs also anthing helps..hit me up..
> i will talk to Dope House bout it as soon i get ur info
> *


NEVER CHANGE = ANGEL ??
Q-VO HOMEBOI


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Jan 10 2008, 12:19 PM~9658717
> *lay-n-low, whats up homie im from lovington,new mex... we also do touring with Dope House Records and i can try to get them to get a booth also. SPM has a new cd dropping so they will be tourig heavy and also will we. pm me all the vendor info homie so we can lock all events... we will attend all ur shows if possible our label has bout over 40 shows already set and would love to do urs also anthing helps..hit me up..
> i will talk to Dope House bout it as soon i get ur info
> *


I know some of the cats from dope house records. Baby Bash was with them, and some other entertainers that know as well.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



atomic 


dta customz 

us trohpy


www.myspace.com/dtatomic


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

Mr.Teardrop,.......yea thats me homie Angel with Never Change Records. whats up homie whas poppin out there, jus here trying to set up these shows.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

anything in la? :biggrin: try pico rivera sports arena ,la sports arena 

or even try irwindale speedway


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB GOTTA REPRESENT 
4 THE ROSEVILLE SHOW......ESPECIALLY SINCE 1 OF OUR MEMBERS BIG D''Z 
"HARD CANDY 63" (LRM MAG COVER DEC 06' ISSUE) IS ON THE FLIER. 

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS FOR COMING TO BAKO


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Jan 10 2008, 07:01 PM~9661044
> *Mr.Teardrop,.......yea thats me homie Angel with Never Change Records. whats up homie whas poppin out there, jus here trying to set up these shows.
> *


damn homie im still bangin ur 1st underground chit waiting on some more gald to c u doing the dam thing!!


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jan 10 2008, 05:59 PM~9662162
> *YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB GOTTA REPRESENT
> 4 THE ROSEVILLE SHOW......ESPECIALLY SINCE 1 OF OUR MEMBERS BIG D''Z
> "HARD CANDY 63" (LRM MAG COVER DEC 06' ISSUE) IS ON THE FLIER.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I understand lowriding show promoters not giving a shit about the Eastcoast but it would be nice to at least have a couple of shows in the midwest...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2008, 11:57 PM~9664079
> *I understand lowriding show promoters not giving a shit about the Eastcoast but it would be nice to at least have a couple of shows in the midwest...
> *


WHATS MIDWEST BOUT CANADA? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 11 2008, 12:06 AM~9664175
> *WHATS MIDWEST BOUT CANADA? :biggrin:
> *


nah I'm talking about a city in the U.S midwest so I would not have to drive 40 hours to get there...You know Chicago, Detroit, maybe Indy... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 11 2008, 12:11 AM~9664241
> *nah I'm talking about a city in the U.S midwest so I would not have to drive 40 hours to get there...You know Chicago, Detroit, maybe Indy... :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL THAT..but if gold rush dont hit the midwest ill let u know how it went down in H-TOWN... :cheesy:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE AGUA CALIENTE STOP (FONTANA).I WOULD LIKE SOME MORE INFO ON THAT STOP.
GRACIAS,
ABEL


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

finally know when the fresno show is! :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 11 2008, 12:19 AM~9664351
> *I FEEL THAT..but if gold rush dont hit the midwest ill let u know how it went down in H-TOWN... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HOPEFULLY THE GOLD RUSH WILL MAKE A PITE STOP IN DALLAS,TEJAS !!!!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jan 10 2008, 06:59 PM~9662162
> *YOU KNOW LO*LYSTICS CAR CLUB GOTTA REPRESENT
> 4 THE ROSEVILLE SHOW......ESPECIALLY SINCE 1 OF OUR MEMBERS BIG D''Z
> "HARD CANDY 63" (LRM MAG COVER DEC 06' ISSUE) IS ON THE FLIER.
> ...


I had talked to one of your members regarding that. The car was used only because of the color.....the background of the flyer is a gradient black to red. That's the only reason for the use of that car.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 11 2008, 12:37 AM~9665493
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE AGUA CALIENTE STOP (FONTANA).I WOULD LIKE SOME MORE INFO ON THAT STOP.
> GRACIAS,
> ABEL
> *


 Should be hearing from the special events commitee on that sometime today. I will keep you posted.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 10 2008, 05:08 PM~9661105
> *anything in la? :biggrin: try pico rivera sports arena ,la sports arena
> 
> or even try irwindale speedway
> *


 we have a company that is on board with us and is located in Ventura. That have action at the Ventura Fairgrounds, Santa Barbara Fairgrounds and the Santa Maria Fairgrounds. Will one of those locations be okay?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 10 2008, 09:14 PM~9663615
> *THANKS FOR COMING TO BAKO
> *



bbq at ur house :biggrin:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 11:37 AM~9667909
> *Should be hearing from the special events commitee on that sometime today.  I will keep you posted.
> *



You said the Agua Caliente in Rancho Mirage

This casino is bout an hour from Fontana???

When do you plan on having a show there? Hopefully not during the summer, it's hot as hell out here then. Anytime from June to late September 110-120.

The casino is also under major renovations. They are making it bigger and adding a hotel.

Do you plan on using the parking structure for the show, becuase they dont have a large open parking lot?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@Jan 11 2008, 12:47 PM~9668497
> *You said the Agua Caliente in Rancho Mirage
> 
> This casino is bout an hour from Fontana???
> ...


The way it sounds, I think we'll locate another venue. Know of any?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut happened wit laguna seca?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

where is the new pre-reg. form ??


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> Hey stranger. Hope you can make it to one of the shows. :biggrin:


HEY :cheesy: 
IM HOPING TO HIT AT LEAST THE THREE NORTHERN CALI SHOWS  
[/quote]
YOLANDA YOU NEED BRING YOUR TRUCK TO RENO!


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> HEY :cheesy:
> IM HOPING TO HIT AT LEAST THE THREE NORTHERN CALI SHOWS


YOLANDA YOU NEED BRING YOUR TRUCK TO RENO!








[/quote]


THAT IS THE PLAN ! :cheesy: 

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE !!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

The closest to LA would be the Ventura County Fairgrounds. What up with the Hop rules?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jan 9 2008, 10:14 PM~9654592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually in Northern Utah,but I will get a hold of the homies in the "UTAH RIDERS" topic and see what's up in the SLC. PM me what we can do to help out!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ANYBODY HAVE A NUMBER FOR THEM PEOPLE?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

ALL TALK


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jan 11 2008, 05:40 PM~9670405
> *ALL TALK
> *


OH IS IT?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 11 2008, 04:13 PM~9670669
> *OH IS IT?
> *



he tried to do small shows and nothing happend. but if he gets this going good for him.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 11 2008, 04:09 PM~9670177
> *The closest to LA would be the Ventura County Fairgrounds. What up with the Hop rules?
> *


coming next week


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jan 11 2008, 04:40 PM~9670405
> *ALL TALK
> *


Aren't you the guy who lives on the Rez in Fallon? And isn't your chapter also the one who had a very very very very small (30 cars tops) at your shows? You used to be cool and now all of a sudden you come at me like this? If you had been paying attention, then you would have known why the show in july never happened. But since you weren't paying attention, I'll tell you. I lost my mother to cancer July 8 of 2007. Does that satisfy you? 

And if you ever want to talk to me face to face, let me know. So... before you go talking all the shit that you are talking, better check yourself real quick and get you facts before you open your mouth. 

All talk? No vato, all real!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9667925
> *we have a company that is on board with us and is located in Ventura.  That have action at the Ventura Fairgrounds, Santa Barbara Fairgrounds and the Santa Maria Fairgrounds.  Will one of those locations be okay?
> *


PRETTY FAR FROM LA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 08:04 PM~9671556
> *Aren't you the guy who lives on the Rez in Fallon?  And isn't your chapter also the one who had a very very very very small (30 cars tops) at your shows?  You used to be cool and now all of a sudden you come at me like this?  If you had been paying attention, then you would have known why the show in july never happened.  But since you weren't paying attention, I'll tell you.  I lost my mother to cancer July 8 of 2007.  Does that satisfy you?
> 
> And if you ever want to talk to me face to face, let me know.    So... before you go talking all the shit that you are talking, better check yourself real quick and get you facts before you open your mouth.
> ...


SO R U THE CAT BEHIND GOLD RUSH?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 06:04 PM~9671556
> *Aren't you the guy who lives on the Rez in Fallon?  And isn't your chapter also the one who had a very very very very small (30 cars tops) at your shows?  You used to be cool and now all of a sudden you come at me like this?  If you had been paying attention, then you would have known why the show in july never happened.  But since you weren't paying attention, I'll tell you.  I lost my mother to cancer July 8 of 2007.  Does that satisfy you?
> 
> And if you ever want to talk to me face to face, let me know.    So... before you go talking all the shit that you are talking, better check yourself real quick and get you facts before you open your mouth.
> ...



shit talking, you are the one that said " LETS HEAR YOUR OPIONONS" did you not. get your shit straight. DUDE we live in a farm town.


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9671556
> *Aren't you the guy who lives on the Rez in Fallon?  And isn't your chapter also the one who had a very very very very small (30 cars tops) at your shows?  You used to be cool and now all of a sudden you come at me like this?  If you had been paying attention, then you would have known why the show in july never happened.  But since you weren't paying attention, I'll tell you.  I lost my mother to cancer July 8 of 2007.  Does that satisfy you?
> 
> And if you ever want to talk to me face to face, let me know.    So... before you go talking all the shit that you are talking, better check yourself real quick and get you facts before you open your mouth.
> ...


first of all homie sorry to here that your mother past away, big ruben KNOWS your pain from a loss just like that, secondly dont get our UCE chapter in the middle of all this, uce doesnt have anything to do with this topic. Just to let you know that very very very very small show of tops of 30 cars was a fundraisor for a little girl with a tumor, and it was in the middle of winter, how many cars come out in the winter, so the ones who helped us out I give big props too, and all the other shows that we had when we used to be sick side cc always got in 80 plus entries every year, and for our area thats a great turn out. What does living out at the rez have anything to do with this topic??? all's hes trying to say is weve seen alot of talk from alot of people in our area talking shit about some bad ass show that their gonna throw, and never happens. So from what I know of the people that talked about going to the show, I hope this show is a SUCCESS, cause if the shows dont happen how will that make you look. So all talk (I hope not) all real (I hope so) We really do hope the best for your show to turn out great, and I can say for myself if you get the show tour going I'll be the first to support you...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

fact lets leave uce out of this. the club dont have nothin to do with this. my opinion is the first show WAS goin to happen. an extreme circunstance happen so it did not go as plan. we all know loosin a parent can really screw peoples plans, now on the other hand if the tour happens we will be the ones enjoyin the tour and the shows if it doesn't am not loosin money and not loosin sleep over it so why are we trippin about it. the best thing we can do is support the local shows if they do come. all this negativity before a show is even thrown just makes us look like we cant even agree on something that has not happen yet. i do say if it does NOT happen then we can talk smack until then hope for the best.


----------



## clean87 (Jan 25, 2006)

were tha rules


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 11 2008, 09:16 PM~9672629
> *fact lets leave uce out of this.  the club dont have nothin to do with this.  my opinion is the first show WAS goin to happen.  an extreme circunstance happen so it did not go as plan.  we all know loosin a parent can really screw peoples plans,  now on the other hand if the tour happens we will be the ones enjoyin the tour and the shows if it doesn't am not loosin money and not loosin sleep over it so why are we trippin about it.  the best thing we can do is support the local shows if they do come.  all this negativity before a show is even thrown just makes us look like we cant even agree on something that has not happen yet.  i do say if it does NOT happen then we can talk smack until then hope for the best.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 11 2008, 06:09 PM~9671597
> *PRETTY FAR FROM LA
> *


Come on Rich i drove down to Long Beach to the New Years Day Picnic and i have picked up parts from your shop. You guys can make the 1 1/2 hr drive to Ventura County. :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jan 11 2008, 08:08 PM~9672100
> *shit talking, you are the one that said  " LETS HEAR YOUR OPIONONS" did you not. get your shit straight. DUDE we live in a farm town.
> *


Look Ruben, I will correct myself where I need to  . Yes, I did say "let's hear your opinions" so therefore I will accept your "opinion" However, you are making it sound like the other show that was supposed to happen did not happen for some bullshit reason. The show was only going to be a single show, not a tour or any of that. The show was supposed to happen on July 22 of 2007. I lost my mother on July 8, 2007. I AM THE ONE WHO TOOK CARE OF HER ALL ON MY OWN UP TO THE POINT WHERE IT BECAME NECESSARY TO CALL MY AUNT IN FROM NEW MEXICO TO HELP ME OUT. I WASN'T ABOUT TO GIVE MY MOTHER A SHOWER OR WIPE HER ASS. BUT EVEN THEN, I STILL WENT AND COOKED HER MEALS FOR HER, VISITED HER, TOOK HER TO ALL HER CHEMOTHERAPY APPOINTMENTS, TOOK HER TO HER RADIATION APPOINTMENTS, HELPED HER PAY HER BILLS, HANDLED THE DOCTORS, HANDLED THE INSURANCE, TOOK HER TO GET HER BLOOD TRANSFUSIONS, TOOK HER TO THE EMERGENCY ROOM NUMEROUS TIMES AND AT DIFFERENT HOURS BECAUSE HER NOSE WOULD NOT STOP BLEEDING, TOOK HER FOR M.R.I.'S, LOOKED AT X-RAYS AND SAW THEM REVEAL THAT HER BONES LOOKED LIKE SWISS CHEESE, ARRANGED FOR MY BROTHER TO COME HOME FROM PRISON FOR 2 HOURS SO HE COULD VISIT WITH HER BEFORE SHE DIED AND THAT'S ONLY THE BEGINNING VATO. 

THEN WHEN SHE PASSED, I AM THE ONE WHO CALLED THE SHERRIFF, THE CORONER, THE FUNERAL HOME, DID ALL THE PAPERWORK, PAID FOR ALL THE EXPENSES, MADE ALL THE FUNERAL ARRANGEMENTS, FLEW WITH HER BODY BACK TO NEW MEXICO (AFTER THEY PREPPED IT), DID THE FUNERAL SERVICES, GAVE THE EULOGY, PAID FOR ALL THE FOOD FOR EVERYONE ELSE TO EAT, OPERATED THE BACKHOE TO DIG THE PLACE WHERE SHE WAS LAID TO REST, AND ALSO LAID HER TO REST. 

IF YOU WERE IN MY SHOES, AND IF YOU HAD BEEN THE ONE TO HAVE TO DO ALL OF THESE THINGS, WOULD YOU HAVE STILL PULLED OFF A SHOW A WEEK AFTER YOU BURIED YOUR LOVED ONE?  

So, once again and with all due respect, I think it's safe to say that I got my shit straight. I understand what you're trying to say Ruben, but don't get on here and try to make it look like something that it's not.

I understand the fact that we live in a farm town and I give you and your chapter props for the shows that you have done in the past and hopefully for the ones that you may have in the future. I wasn't trying to start or talk shit about you or your chapter, just wanted to make sure I had the right DUDE. (getting my facts before i speak on something).


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 11 2008, 07:09 PM~9671604
> *SO R U THE CAT BEHIND GOLD RUSH?
> *


PM sent to you.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT UP GOOD LUCK WITH YOU SHOW HOPE TO BE AT ONE FOR THE NORCAL SHOW ANY POSSIBALITY HAVE ONE IN SAN JO IN THE FUTURE.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT UP GOOD LUCK WITH YOU SHOW HOPE TO BE AT ONE FOR THE NORCAL SHOW ANY POSSIBALITY HAVE ONE IN SAN JO. *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Jan 11 2008, 08:58 PM~9672480
> *first of all homie sorry to here that your mother past away, big ruben KNOWS your pain from a loss just like that, secondly dont get our UCE chapter in the middle of all this, uce doesnt have anything to do with this topic. Just to let you know that very very very very small show of tops of 30 cars was a fundraisor for a little girl with a tumor, and it was in the middle of winter, how many cars come out in the winter, so the ones who helped us out I give big props too, and all the other shows that we had when we used to be sick side cc always got in 80 plus entries every year, and for our area thats a great turn out.  What does living out at the rez have anything to do with this topic??? all's hes trying to say is weve seen alot of talk from alot of people in our area talking shit about some bad ass show that their gonna throw, and never happens. So from what I know of the people that talked about going to the show, I hope this show is a SUCCESS, cause if the shows dont happen how will that make you look. So all talk (I hope not) all real (I hope so) We really do hope the best for your show to turn out great, and I can say for myself if you get the show tour going I'll be the first to support you...
> *


 Thank you for your condolences.....I wasn't trying to get UCE in the middle of anything...just wanted to make sure i had the right guy. The same goes for living out on the rez. I figured I had the right guy, but I didn't want to take anything for granted. That's all...nothing more than that. You're right, the fact is at least you had the shows, right? I was clarifying myself because it was made to sound like there was some other reason why the show didn't happen. I have been to your shows and yes, the turn outs are great for the area that we live in. I give you guys props for the shows that you have had, both as Sick Side and as UCE. 

So if there have been misunderstandings, then I for one stand corrected. 

Thank you for yur support and hope to see you at the a show or two.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 12 2008, 12:34 PM~9675919
> *WHAT UP GOOD LUCK WITH YOU SHOW HOPE TO BE AT ONE FOR THE NORCAL SHOW ANY POSSIBALITY HAVE ONE IN SAN JO IN THE FUTURE.
> *


 There are a lot of obstacles in the way for a San Jo show. I think we all know why. Perhaps after we establish ourselves and can show San Jo and Sacra that we can have a show with no problems, then maybe we can pursue that possibility. But at the same time, That is pretty much Streetlow Magazines territory and out of respect for them, I would llike to talk to Gilbert before we work toward that venue.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Jan 11 2008, 10:41 PM~9673192
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I agree 100 %


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 12:46 PM~9675973
> *There are a lot of obstacles in the way for a San Jo show.  I think we all know why.  Perhaps after we establish ourselves and can show San Jo and Sacra that we can have a show with no problems, then maybe we can pursue that possibility. But at the same time, That is pretty much Streetlow Magazines territory and out of respect for them, I would llike to talk to Gilbert before we work toward that venue.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 12 2008, 12:48 PM~9675984
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

info on tacoma dome yet?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 12 2008, 01:03 PM~9676051
> *info on tacoma dome yet?
> *


Nothing yet, should know very soon. Another place I have thought about is the same place where they have their 4th of July clelbration. Haven't had a chance to look at it real good though. All I know for now is that they have it by a river front. I will check into it some more and keep you posetd.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 12:09 PM~9676087
> *Nothing yet,  should know very soon.  Another place I have thought  about is the same place where they have their 4th of July clelbration.  Haven't had a chance to look at it real good though.  All I know for now is that they have it by a river front.  I will check into it some more and keep you posetd.
> *


u can always check puyallup fairgrounds or cheney staduim


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 12 2008, 01:14 PM~9676115
> *u can always check puyallup fairgrounds or cheney staduim
> *


Will do. I have an aunt that lives in Puyallup.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*In all Honesty Bro you shouldn't have to answer to Nobody As what you went thru during that time. You have this tour set up and when it becomes a reality after the first show on the tour then people should start voicing thier opinions if they want .
but that's me putting in my 2 cents only. not trying to offend anybody.
All im waiting for is the San Anto Stop or are we going to have to travel to Dallas,Houston?*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jan 12 2008, 01:42 PM~9676266
> *In all Honesty Bro you shouldn't have to answer to Nobody As what you went thru during that time. You have this tour set up and when it becomes a reality after the first show on the tour then people should start  voicing thier opinions if they want .
> but that's me putting in my 2 cents only. not trying to offend anybody.
> All im waiting for is the San Anto Stop or are we going to have to travel to Dallas,Houston?
> *


 I agree but at the same time I feel that when things go left unsaid or un-clarified, then that can cause a lot of un-necessary conflict.


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 11:47 AM~9675976
> *I agree 100 %
> *



GOD BLESS YOU :angel:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Jan 12 2008, 05:15 PM~9677249
> *GOD BLESS YOU  :angel:
> *


 Thank you, homie :thumbsup: And may the Good Lord watch over you and your family. :angel: 

Wasn't trying to start no funk and I apologize for any misunderstandings


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 10 2008, 10:31 AM~9657742
> *There will be cars set up indoors, a couple set outside at the main entrance and then they want to let us use the parking lot (small one).  However, we are gonna negotiate with them for the bigger parking lot directly behind the Rabobank.  Pretty sure we will be able to do that.  The other place we looked at was Stramler Park.  Big venue with a lot of space, but no buildings.  That was why we took the Rabobank.  We are working on the layout for the cars inside the Rababank, and yes space is very limited (but I believe there is more space than 35 cars.)  If the Kern County Fairgrounds does become available, then we will take that and move the show there.  But as of now, we are secured to Rababank.  That would be the only change in the Tour schedule.
> *


I don't know about rabobank it's to small for a car show u should try harder to get the KERN COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS our even Strambler Park. LATIN WORLD would be there anyways thanks for having a show BAKERS.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 12 2008, 05:25 PM~9677309
> *I don't know about rabobank it's to small for a car show u should try harder to get the KERN COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS our even Strambler Park. LATIN WORLD would be there anyways thanks for having a show BAKERS.
> *


 we are pushing for it, Kern County Fairgrounds. But as of now, we are at the rabobank. Stramler Park has no buildings at all. I don't know how much of a difference that makes, but i'm sure that it does. We'll keep you all posted. Like i said before, if we go to another venue in Bakersfield, that will be the only change in the tour.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 05:36 PM~9677376
> *we are pushing for it, Kern County Fairgrounds.  But as of now, we are at the rabobank.  Stramler Park has no buildings at all.  I don't know how much of a difference that makes, but i'm sure that it does.  We'll keep you all posted.  Like i said before, if we go to another venue in Bakersfield, that will be the only change in the tour.
> *


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: I am glad to see you used an place I suggested. I live real close to the Fair grounds. If you need some help with whatever let me know. I can get a few club members if needed.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 14 2008, 02:42 PM~9692773
> *:thumbsup: I am glad to see you used an place I suggested.  I live real close to the Fair grounds.  If you need some help with whatever let me know.  I can get a few club members if needed.
> *


Thank you for suggesting it to me. Send me an e-mail with your number and I will contact you. I will be leaving this Thursday for a meeting in Fresno, and I plan on stopping there in Roseville and my way back, (friday afternoon).
Hit me up and we can meet somewhere and go over a couple of things. Thank you


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop classes rules and payouts?


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

HEY WHATS UP ? WE R HERE IN COLORADO AND WE CALLED TO WHERE U R HAVIN THE EVENT BUT THE SAID THAT THERE WAS NO EVENT SCHEDULED THERE..SO IS THERE A SHOW OR NO?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

There is nothing listed on Reliant's calendar for the date in Houston either. How long ago did you guys book the venue? I would call reliant if I was you and tell them they forgot to add your date to the calendar.

Reliant August Calendar


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

something don't sound right here :scrutinize:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 05:30 PM~9703503
> *HEY WHATS UP ? WE R HERE IN COLORADO AND WE CALLED TO WHERE U R HAVIN THE EVENT BUT THE SAID THAT THERE WAS NO EVENT SCHEDULED THERE..SO IS THERE A SHOW OR NO?
> *


X2 Or are you waiting for pre-reg money first?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Jan 15 2008, 05:30 PM~9703503
> *HEY WHATS UP ? WE R HERE IN COLORADO AND WE CALLED TO WHERE U R HAVIN THE EVENT BUT THE SAID THAT THERE WAS NO EVENT SCHEDULED THERE..SO IS THERE A SHOW OR NO?
> *


That's strange. I will call them tomorrow and make sure they got it right. Good looking out carnal.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jan 15 2008, 05:44 PM~9703643
> *There is nothing listed on Reliant's calendar for the date in Houston either. How long ago did you guys book the venue? I would call reliant if I was you and tell them they forgot to add your date to the calendar.
> 
> Reliant August Calendar
> *


 Reliant won't post anything until they have all the money. Deposits are already made to hold the date and venue. The rest of the money will be on it's way Tuesday. $23,000 for Reliant arena and the buildings on the side. I will also call them and confirm the dates, again.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9704185
> *That's strange.  I will call them tomorrow and make sure they got it right.  Good looking out carnal.
> *


 :biggrin: 
Let us know when they have confirmation so we can plan it out


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 PM~9704247
> *Reliant won't post anything until they have all the money.  Deposits are already made to hold the date and venue.  The rest of the money will be on it's way Tuesday.  $23,000 for Reliant arena and the buildings on the side. I will also call them and confirm the dates, again.
> *


That sucks bro. Ok cool. Can't wait for the show here in Houston.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 06:49 PM~9704286
> *:biggrin:
> Let us know when they have confirmation so we can plan it out
> *


You will know tomorrow. I'll call Justin there at the Reliant.


----------



## RO DoG @ heart (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 14 2008, 02:04 PM~9692959
> *Thank you for suggesting it to me.  Send me an e-mail with your number and I will contact you.  I will be leaving  this Thursday for a meeting in Fresno, and I plan on stopping there in Roseville and my way back, (friday afternoon).
> Hit me up and we can meet somewhere and go over a couple of things.  Thank you
> *


Im also in Roseville if theres any way I could help let me know...I probably could get our Rollerz only bROthers 2 help out...pm me back...BIG D...I think this would be a good event for the roseville area....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO DoG @ heart_@Jan 15 2008, 07:07 PM~9704455
> *Im also in Roseville if theres any way I could help let me know...I probably could get our Rollerz only bROthers 2 help out...pm me back...BIG D...I think this would be a good event for the roseville area....
> *


Do you want to meet sometime on Thursday there in Roseville? I'll be going through there. Got to make a stop and look at how much fencing we are going to need for our sections. There is a wedding going on there and also NASCAR is having a race there at the speedway on the same day as the show.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jan 15 2008, 05:48 PM~9703708
> *X2 Or are you waiting for pre-reg money first?
> *


Nope, not waiting for the pre-reg money. Took out business loans.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop rules payout and classes?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 14 2008, 08:02 PM~9695722
> *hop classes rules and payouts?
> *


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 11:31 AM~9667853
> *I had talked to one of your members regarding that.  The car was used only because of the color.....the background of the flyer is a gradient black to red.  That's the only reason for the use of that car.
> *



ITS ALL GOOD, LO*LYSTICS C.C. CHAPTERS IS READY TO ROLL.  

GOOD LUCK WITH THE TOUR. :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jan 15 2008, 09:21 PM~9705695
> *ITS ALL GOOD, LO*LYSTICS C.C. CHAPTERS IS READY TO ROLL.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH THE TOUR.  :thumbsup:
> *


 We'll see you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2008, 08:11 PM~9705030
> *hop rules payout and classes?
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2008, 07:11 PM~9705030
> *hop rules payout and classes?
> *


X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
WHATS UP WITH THE VENDOR BOOTH INFO FOR THE SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 14 2008, 03:04 PM~9692959
> *Thank you for suggesting it to me.  Send me an e-mail with your number and I will contact you.  I will be leaving  this Thursday for a meeting in Fresno, and I plan on stopping there in Roseville and my way back, (friday afternoon).
> Hit me up and we can meet somewhere and go over a couple of things.  Thank you
> *


Sorry I took so long. i sent you my info in an email. See ya soon uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

where the northwest dates at?


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Roseville on 4-20? How 'bout Weedville. :biggrin: See you there! uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 15 2008, 08:44 PM~9704247
> *Reliant won't post anything until they have all the money.  Deposits are already made to hold the date and venue.  The rest of the money will be on it's way Tuesday.  $23,000 for Reliant arena and the buildings on the side. I will also call them and confirm the dates, again.
> *


Why arent u just rentin out the Reliant arena alone? its BIG enuff to hold a show in its own. u'll be waste'n money for the other buildings. LRM dont even fill up the Arena :uh: Are just rent the Reliant Center next to it. Its holds just about as much as the Arena do. :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9667925
> *we have a company that is on board with us and is located in Ventura.  That have action at the Ventura Fairgrounds, Santa Barbara Fairgrounds and the Santa Maria Fairgrounds.  Will one of those locations be okay?
> *


 You should try gettin a show at any 1 of these 3 cuz ventura is half an hour drive from my town Santa Barbara n Santa Maria is about an hour drive


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 11 2008, 06:09 PM~9671597
> *PRETTY FAR FROM LA
> *


But closer dan SD


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

See Ya at all 10 Stops.............


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Glad to see San diego is getting a tour stop! Since LRM dropped us from thier tour Ill be sure to support your event. Will you be doing a Sat roll in or will it all be on the day of the event?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 21 2008, 10:56 PM~9752879
> *Glad to see San diego is getting a tour stop! Since LRM dropped us from thier tour Ill be sure to support your event. Will you be doing a Sat roll in or will it all be on the day of the event?
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeeeee truck


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jan 21 2008, 10:56 PM~9752879
> *Glad to see San diego is getting a tour stop! Since LRM dropped us from thier tour Ill be sure to support your event. Will you be doing a Sat roll in or will it all be on the day of the event?
> 
> 
> ...


saturday move in. Cars will be staged from 6a.m. until 12 noon. During that time cars will be searched. Move-in will be from 12 noon till 6 or 7 p.m. On Sunday move in will be from 5a.m. to 10 a.m. Gates will open at 12noon.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jan 21 2008, 12:56 AM~9744461
> *See Ya at all 10 Stops.............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Jan 21 2008, 12:56 AM~9744461
> *See Ya at all 10 Stops.............
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 22 2008, 10:37 AM~9755190
> *X2  :thumbsup:
> *


nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 22 2008, 09:44 AM~9755245
> *nice pics.  :biggrin:
> *



send me your address i got your cds made  your pm box is full too!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the hop payout?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9667925
> *we have a company that is on board with us and is located in Ventura.  That have action at the Ventura Fairgrounds, Santa Barbara Fairgrounds and the Santa Maria Fairgrounds.  Will one of those locations be okay?
> *


 You should try throwin a show at 1 of these 3


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

GOODTIMES WILL BE PRESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 10 2008, 05:08 PM~9661105
> *anything in la? :biggrin: try pico rivera sports arena ,la sports arena
> 
> or even try irwindale speedway
> *


all three of these are good suggestions!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 11 2008, 11:39 AM~9667925
> *we have a company that is on board with us and is located in Ventura.  That have action at the Ventura Fairgrounds, Santa Barbara Fairgrounds and the Santa Maria Fairgrounds.  Will one of those locations be okay?
> *


ventura fairgrounds is a kool spot, they used to have the l.g. productions show there years back...lots of indoor and outdoor space... :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea Ventura or Santa Barbara would be good


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 12 2008, 05:36 PM~9677376
> *we are pushing for it, Kern County Fairgrounds.  But as of now, we are at the rabobank.  Stramler Park has no buildings at all.  I don't know how much of a difference that makes, but i'm sure that it does.  We'll keep you all posted.  Like i said before, if we go to another venue in Bakersfield, that will be the only change in the tour.
> *


what's up with the KERN COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS homie :uh:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

You guys should have one in Orange County California........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah and FL :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

rabobank calender
Bakersfield,ca
*is it a go for this place or wut??? went their last nite for a hockey game and asked about it they had nothing scheduled :uh: :uh: :uh: *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2008, 12:59 PM~9789737
> *rabobank calender
> Bakersfield,ca
> is it a go for this place or wut??? went their last nite for a hockey game and asked about it they had nothing scheduled :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


The place is ready to go. We just haven't given them a final yes because we were looking for a bigger venue. The Kern County fairgrounds is out of the question for the next 1 and a half years. Stramler Park has been considered, but there are no indoor buildings, just a big ass parking lot. I'm not real sure on how you guys feel about that. 

The other reason they haven't released anything is because we are trying to get the big parking lot right behind the Rabobank. Right now, they want to give us the small one that is next to the parking garage. That's too small, but if that's all that they can give, then that's what we'll take. We have got the inside theater and we are also trying to push for the Ice arena. That depends on what they have going. 

But, yes, the show is set for the date stated on the release dates. And the way it looks right now, the Rababank is gonna be the place.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 26 2008, 01:42 PM~9790043
> *The place is ready to go.  We just haven't given them a final yes because we were looking for a bigger venue.  The Kern County fairgrounds is out of the question for the next 1 and a half years.  Stramler Park has been considered, but there are no indoor buildings, just a big ass parking lot.  I'm not real sure on how you guys feel about that.
> 
> The other reason they haven't released anything is because we are trying to get the big parking lot right behind the Rabobank.  Right now, they want to give us the small one that is next to the parking garage.  That's too small, but if that's all that they can give, then that's what we'll take.  We have got the inside theater and we are also trying to push for the Ice arena.  That depends on what they have going.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jan 22 2008, 11:03 AM~9755679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

here's my cell number. Hit me up homie.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 20 2008, 09:11 AM~9738792
> *where the northwest dates at?
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

April's coming soon.....let's do this!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 30 2008, 08:09 AM~9820719
> *April's coming soon.....let's do this!
> *


Thanks for the support carnal :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 24 2008, 04:06 PM~9774501
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 26 2008, 12:59 PM~9789737
> *rabobank calender
> Bakersfield,ca
> *


TELL HIM A :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


 :biggrin: give us a call


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey this is Javier from La Familia C.C in Albuquerque. Give me a call ASAP need some info on some things. You have my number to get a hold of me. Also need to know what is the deal with all the people on this website with the concerns about the shows that are supposed to be happening. 
Question from car clubs here in New Mexico on if they send in the money to you for the show and you back out or the show falls through how can they be guaranteed to get their money back?

Please...must contact Javier as soon as you can on this matter!!


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

I THINK THIS IS A SCAM... I CALLED A COUPLE OF THE FACILITYS (INCLUDING DENVER)AND SPOKE WITH BOOKING MANAGEMENT AND THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS SHOW OR BOOKED ANYTHING WITH THIS PERSON/COMPANY.ID WATCH OUT BEFORE SENDING THIS PERSON ANY MONEY....U CAN VERIFY MY STATEMENT @DENVER CONVENTION CENTER 303 228 8018..THIS IS THE MANAGEMENTS NUMBER IN DENVER... I HAVE OTHER NUMBERS TO OTHER FACILITYS THAT SAY THE SAME....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 8 2008, 10:39 AM~9895028
> *I THINK THIS IS A SCAM... I CALLED A COUPLE OF THE FACILITYS (INCLUDING DENVER)AND SPOKE WITH BOOKING MANAGEMENT AND THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS SHOW OR BOOKED ANYTHING WITH THIS PERSON/COMPANY.ID WATCH OUT BEFORE SENDING THIS PERSON ANY MONEY....U CAN VERIFY MY STATEMENT @DENVER CONVENTION CENTER 303 228 8018..THIS IS THE MANAGEMENTS NUMBER IN DENVER... I HAVE OTHER NUMBERS TO OTHER FACILITYS THAT SAY THE SAME....
> *


With all due respect to you and whoever else may read this, IF YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT BEING RIPPED OFF OR THINK IT'S A SCAM, THEN YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO PAY AT THE GATE. DON'T WORRY ABOUT PRE- REGISTERING. BUT KEEP IN MIND THAT WE CANNOT GUARANTEE YOU ANY SPACE AT THE SHOWS IF WE ARE OVERCROWDED.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 7 2008, 07:36 PM~9890213
> *Hey this is Javier from La Familia C.C in Albuquerque. Give me a call ASAP need some info on some things. You have my number to get a hold of me. Also need to know what is the deal with all the people on this website with the concerns about the shows that are supposed to be happening.
> Question from car clubs here in New Mexico on if they send in the money to you for the show and you back out or the show falls through how can they be guaranteed to get their money back?
> 
> ...


WHAT'S JAVIER. A LOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS SITE HAVE CONCERNS ABOUT THE GOLD RUSH TOUR. ESPECIALLY SINCE WE ARE A NEW PROMOTIONAL TEAM AND THE PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE NEVER HEARD OF US. THAT'S A GIVEN. BUT I ASSURE YOU THAT THE SHOW IS LEGIT. DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT I WOULD HAVE SPENT THE MONEY ON THE PLANE TICKET AND CAR RENTAL JUST TO GO TO ALBUQUERQUE TO BLOW SMOKE? THAT WAS A GRIP OF MONEY THAT I COULD HAVE EASILY SPENT ON OTHER THINGS. BUT IN GOOD FAITH, I WENT TO ALBUQUERQUE, MET WITH YOU AND LA FAMILIA AND PEGGY FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS JUST TO SHOW YOU THAT I'M FOR REAL. AND ON A SIDE NOTE, I'M EXTREMELY THANKFUL FOR ALL OF THE HOSPITALITY YU VATOS SHOWED ME WHEN I WAS THERE. I WILL BE CALLING YOU THIS AFTERNOON.


----------



## tha505 (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> *Tacoma Dome is still pending only because of the size of the building (50,000 sq. feet).  If we determine that's enough room, then we will lock that venue as well.  *


just lock it in....it enough room...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SAY HOMIE I STILL NEED A COPY OF THE REG FOURM,4SUM REASON I CANT PRINT IT.. :angry:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 7 2008, 07:36 PM~9890213
> *Hey this is Javier from La Familia C.C in Albuquerque. Give me a call ASAP need some info on some things. You have my number to get a hold of me. Also need to know what is the deal with all the people on this website with the concerns about the shows that are supposed to be happening.
> Question from car clubs here in New Mexico on if they send in the money to you for the show and you back out or the show falls through how can they be guaranteed to get their money back?
> 
> ...


JUST PAY AT THE DOOR IF THEY EVEN HAVE A SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9904945
> *:cheesy: JUST PAY AT THE DOOR IF THEY EVEN HAVE A SHOW :cheesy: [/size][/color]
> *





Were doing the show in conjunction with them in Albuquerque N.M. and it is looking GOOD


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 13 2008, 10:09 PM~9938262
> *Were doing the show in conjunction with them in Albuquerque N.M. and it is looking GOOD
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 13 2008, 10:09 PM~9938262
> *Were doing the show in conjunction with them in Albuquerque N.M. and it is looking GOOD
> *


IS THAT RIGHT GOOD FOR YOU HOPE IT WORKS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 8 2008, 07:09 PM~9898546
> *just lock it in....it enough room...
> *


IT SHOULD BE THEY NORMALLY HAVE AUTO SHOWS WITH ROOM FOR ABOUT 300 INTRIES


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 13 2008, 10:09 PM~9938262
> *Were doing the show in conjunction with them in Albuquerque N.M. and it is looking GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

back to the top 
hopen its still on and poping!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

cant wait for this tour to kick off hope it turns out good


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 01:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...





WHAT TO F*CK??????
I JUST CHECKED WITH PLACER COUNTY FAIR GRIUNDS AND THEY DONT HAVE ANY SHOWS ON APRIL 20TH.............

THIS CONFIRMED.....?? ANYONE???

OR PURO PINCHE PEDO......???

SOMEONE.. ANYONE HOLLA


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

bamboozled :rofl:


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

I sent these guys a message and no one repliyed, which made think that it is just bullshit with this Gold Rush crap:angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Feb 27 2008, 01:08 PM~10042791
> *WHAT TO F*CK??????
> I JUST CHECKED WITH PLACER COUNTY FAIR GRIUNDS AND THEY DONT HAVE ANY SHOWS ON APRIL 20TH.............
> 
> ...


Well, well, well.....here we go again. I haven't been on here in a long minute because of reasons like this. 

Everybody (or at least a lot of people) seem to have their doubts. Yet, my number has been posted a gang of times and only a few call me direct to see what's going on. I suggest you become one of them. 

You want confirmation, hit me homeboy. I'll confirm it with you.

Is this Juan or Johnny the 3rd? If it's Juan, I sent you an email asking you to hit me back. Did you get it?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 27 2008, 05:24 PM~10044566
> *I sent these guys a message and no one repliyed, which made think that it is just bullshit with this Gold Rush crap:angry:
> *


How long ago did you send me a message???? :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Feb 27 2008, 07:24 PM~10044566
> *I sent these guys a message and no one repliyed, which made think that it is just bullshit with this Gold Rush crap:angry:
> *


say homie call him i did at 10:30 at night dudes cool,
still waiting on my entry form but well see,he read me off
a list of shit,that if he wasnt throwing the show he's
been studying a hell of a lot..
lol......but the 1st show is right around the coner so lets see
whats up then. i got faith in homie. 4 now anyways..


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10046225
> *say homie call him i did at 10:30 at night dudes cool,
> still waiting on my entry form but well see,he read me off
> a list of shit,that if he wasnt throwing the show he's
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIE. I HAVEN'T FORGOT YOU.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 27 2008, 08:25 PM~10046087
> *Well, well, well.....here we go again.  I haven't been on here in a long minute because of reasons like this.
> 
> Everybody (or at least a lot of people) seem to have their doubts.  Yet, my number has been posted a gang of times and only a few call me direct to see what's going on.  I suggest you become one of them.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I wanted to thank the organizer's of the "Gold Rush Tour" for stepping up and creating another opportunity for all the rider's to represent. This is obviously a very large challenge to try and put together a series of dates, venues, etc. 

If you were able to pull off the Tacoma, Wa show; I can tell you that from past Lowrider and Import events; the Tacoma dome has been more than sutible to host events. Hot Import Nights host a show at Seahawks Stadium Convention Center (2-3 times per year), which is a much smaller venue than the Tacoma Dome; however they are very successful. I would be great if you could pull it off! The Northwest will support well.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

Orale Efrin, I got ur message today... I will call u this afternoon....

ATLEAST I FEEL BETTER THAT U RESPONDED..... TALK U SOON


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm waiting for da apps car n vendor


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 8 2008, 01:34 PM~9896333
> *WHAT'S JAVIER.  A LOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS SITE HAVE CONCERNS ABOUT THE GOLD RUSH TOUR.  ESPECIALLY SINCE WE ARE A NEW PROMOTIONAL TEAM AND THE PEOPLE ON HERE HAVE NEVER HEARD OF US.  THAT'S A GIVEN.  BUT I ASSURE YOU THAT THE SHOW IS LEGIT.  DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT I WOULD HAVE SPENT THE MONEY ON THE PLANE TICKET AND CAR RENTAL JUST TO GO TO ALBUQUERQUE TO BLOW SMOKE?  THAT WAS A GRIP OF MONEY THAT I COULD HAVE EASILY SPENT ON OTHER THINGS.  BUT IN GOOD FAITH, I WENT TO ALBUQUERQUE, MET WITH YOU AND LA FAMILIA AND PEGGY FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS JUST TO SHOW YOU THAT I'M FOR REAL.  AND ON A SIDE NOTE, I'M EXTREMELY THANKFUL FOR ALL OF THE HOSPITALITY YU VATOS SHOWED ME WHEN I WAS THERE.  I WILL BE CALLING YOU THIS AFTERNOON.
> *




Homie Gives us a call we just got the papper work for the Manuel lujan Building So it time to drop the CASH


LA FAMILIA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10054086
> *Homie Gives us a call we just got the papper work for the Manuel lujan Building So it  time to drop the CASH
> LA FAMILIA
> *


so this tour stop is on


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 08:10 PM~10054117
> *so this tour stop is on
> *


sure is.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 28 2008, 08:07 PM~10054086
> *Homie Gives us a call we just got the papper work for the Manuel lujan Building So it  time to drop the CASH
> LA FAMILIA
> *


Will do that either this evening or tommorow. On my way to Phoenix to push the hell out of this tour.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2008, 04:04 PM~10052240
> *I'm waiting for da apps car n vendor
> *


Raider, haven't forgot about you or anyone else that has requested these items. Just been hella busy carnal. One man dealing with the venues, insurances, permits, police and city officials, recording artists, models, trophies, sponsors, radio and t.v. stations, and a lot more homie. :biggrin: 

To all those out there, please be patient.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i want to enter my sons peddle car do you guys have a special interest catagory


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 29 2008, 06:27 PM~10061000
> *i want to enter my sons peddle car do you guys have a special interest catagory
> *


yes, we sure do. plaques will be given in that area.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

oh ok well here is his peddle car


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 29 2008, 06:36 PM~10061036
> *oh ok well here is his peddle car
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaattt???? :0 NO ENGRAVING, NO WINDOW ETCHING, NO MOLDED BUMPERS, NO WHITEWALLS AND NO SPOKES????? :0 YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING  LOL. JJ HOMEBOY. CAR LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 29 2008, 06:54 PM~10061141
> *Whaaattt???? :0  NO ENGRAVING, NO WINDOW ETCHING, NO MOLDED BUMPERS, NO WHITEWALLS AND NO SPOKES????? :0  YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING    LOL. JJ HOMEBOY.  CAR LOOKS GREAT.
> *


thanks buddy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 29 2008, 06:25 PM~10060987
> *Raider,  haven't forgot about you or anyone else that has requested these items.  Just been hella busy carnal.  One man dealing with the venues, insurances, permits, police and city officials, recording artists, models, trophies, sponsors, radio and t.v. stations, and a lot more homie. :biggrin:
> 
> To all those out there, please be patient.
> *


Handling alot shit homie!! hope everything turns out good for you !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 29 2008, 06:36 PM~10061036
> *oh ok well here is his peddle car
> 
> 
> ...


seen this before one bad ass little carito


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10046100
> *How long ago did you send me a message???? :uh:
> *


I sent you the message a month ago, when i first found out about you guys, I asked you guys if you will in the future somewhat like lowrider magazine. No one replied back that's why I started with some doubts :twak:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you having vendors? how much for 10/10


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2008, 05:42 PM~9651024
> *somebody from WA. speak on this. :uh:  i think it will be a good turn out anywhere around the NW man, especially this being a brand new show
> *


  I think its a good move


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

for the super show in reno
do we need to qualify


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 29 2008, 06:20 PM~10060961
> *Will do that either this evening or tommorow.  On my way to Phoenix to push the hell out of this tour.
> *



we need to talk call me asap you told me you would call!!
you did not CALL this has to be done by friday or we will pull out
and do are own Show as planed


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

it all seems fishy


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Mar 4 2008, 07:49 PM~10089759
> *we need to talk call me asap you told me you would call!!
> you did not CALL this has to be done by friday or we will pull out
> and do are own Show as planed
> *


Check your voice mail!! :angry: 

I just got off the phone with Javier. From what I understand, you don't have the authority to say if your gonna pull out or not. Peggy has not sent me my copy of the contract. According to Javier, she must have sent HIM, not you, all the paperwork. So....there are two avenues I can take here. 1). Since you think you have the authority to make decisions, then you send me the paperwork. 2). If you can't, then I don't have a problem flying back there again to handle the paperwork.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO YQUE_@Mar 1 2008, 06:12 PM~10066580
> *Are you having vendors? how much for 10/10
> *


yes, we want vendors. The more the better. Not for our pockets, but for those who might not be able to get certain articles or clothing anywhere else. 10 x 10 are $250.00 Sned me a pm with your address and i will do my best to get them to you asap. Again, please be patient. I have a lot on my plate.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 1 2008, 07:37 PM~10066998
> *for the super show in reno
> do we need to qualify
> *


You do not need to Qualify for the Super Show in Reno. Only if you are going to be competing for the vehicle/ bike of the year.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. J76_@Mar 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10065854
> *I sent you the message a month ago, when i first found out about you guys, I asked you guys if you will in the future somewhat like lowrider magazine.  No one replied back that's why I started with some doubts    :twak:
> *


I ani't trippin brotha. I refuse to let the Gold Rush Tour be like LRM. I'm not hating on the mag, I'm hatin' on the corporate C.E.O's behind Primedia, (they no longer own LRM), and now Intersource Media (the new owners),and what they have managed to do to mi raza. LRM was born and raised in San Jo and went thru many changes. We all know that. But, there is a truth to every past, present and future culture that has or will beseech the earth for all it's glory. Unfortunately, there are those who capitalise on the ethos that were once pure and pristine.

They claim genuine yet somehow, someway confused themselves into thinking that what they are doing is for a cause far greater than that of their own agenda. As a result, the loyal band of followers (car clubs and solo riders)who consume the bullshit and lend their hearts to counerfiet idols (LRM) are misled into a dead-end sect of society.

Caught up yet? Yes, I'm talking about the automotive culture, or at least what it has become. For years now, you have been digesting absolute garbage from entities (LRM) that have no respect for you as a modifier, enthusiast or even a human! To them, all you are is a number....Ciculation, Readership and how rich you can make them.

The hideous truth behind the sell-out publications that offer you a fabricated dream of nothingness is their lack of care towards their bread and butter.

Talking shit behind behind the car-owner's back rather than offer mutual respect. Laugh at aspiring car-builders rather than take an in-depth interest into what you guys have to say. They refuse to mingle in the midst of the scene they supposedly live for just to stay in the confines of their comforting office cubicles. 

This must not continue any further. The automotive scene itself has divided into
rivalry factions and rarely do you see enthusiasts unite for the same cause. The ones that do, I give you mad props and much love. 

The scene now, as much as I hate to admit it, has saturated itself in its own wretched waste. Without naming names, you see a war of motoring magazines compete for your love like a divorced couple who can't sort out their own differences.

So next time you're at the news stands for your monthly pilgrimage to purchase LRM, take a second to think. Really look at what you've got in your hand....Is it really worth a five dollar note? 

This is not to boycott LRM, it's just what I have paid attention to. Much love and respect to Gilbert and Streetlow for keeping it real, and much love and respect to Joe Ray for pushing to get LRM back to where it needs to be.

Until next time, peace carnal.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10090317
> *it all seems fishy
> *


One man dealing with the venues, insurances, permits, police and city officials, recording artists, models, trophies, sponsors, radio and t.v. stations, and a lot more homie. 

To all those out there, please be patient.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10090418
> *:rofl:
> *


Happy to see you find some humor in a soap opera.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 5 2008, 11:41 AM~10094808
> *Happy to see you find some humor in a soap opera.
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 5 2008, 11:40 AM~10094797
> *One man dealing with the venues, insurances, permits, police and city officials, recording artists, models, trophies, sponsors, radio and t.v. stations, and a lot more homie.
> 
> To all those out there, please be patient.
> *




I got tire just reading this :biggrin: 


like I said before let ur show do da talking :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2008, 12:08 PM~10095022
> *I got tire just reading this  :biggrin:
> like I said before let ur show do da talking  :biggrin:
> *


I agree. I'm on the same page as you. Just one big soap opera.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 5 2008, 12:08 PM~10095022
> *I got tire just reading this  :biggrin:
> like I said before let ur show do da talking  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 5 2008, 01:02 PM~10094548
> *yes, we want vendors.  The more the better.  Not for our pockets, but for those who might not be able to get certain articles or clothing anywhere else.  10 x 10 are $250.00    Sned me a pm with your address and i will do my best to get them to you asap.  Again, please be patient.  I have a lot on my plate.
> *


I KNOW U MUST WE'VE SPOKE TWICE AND I STILL HAVENT RECIVED MY ENTRY FORM.. :angry:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Are we going to be able to bring in a ice chest?Me and my club always bring our kids and we bring them food and drinks.Or u guys gonna be like LRM and make us get rid of it.The was a time that it was hot as fuck and we couldnt bring in no ice.Not complaning just asking because if its the same we might as well stay with LRM.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Mar 6 2008, 04:29 PM~10106859
> *Are we going to be able to bring in a ice chest?Me and my club always bring our kids and we bring them food and drinks.Or u guys gonna be like LRM and make us get rid of it.The was a time that it was hot as fuck and we couldnt bring in no ice.Not complaning just asking because if its the same we might as well stay with LRM.
> *


Yes, all competitors will be allowed to bring their ice chests. However, please be advised that there will be a zero tolerance policy on alcholic beverages. Please respect the show the same way I respect you as a comptitor and individual. Family event, no alchol, no attitudes. Peace.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

LIKE YOUR AVITAR


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

PM ME THE PHX SHOW PLEASE. AND ALSO IF YOU CAN A REGISTRATION FORM AND I CAN PRINT IT OUT AND MAKE COPIES IF THATS POSSIBLE THAT WOULD PROBABLY MAKE IT EASY FOR YOU QUENO THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10114979
> *Yes, all competitors will be allowed to bring their ice chests.  However, please be advised that there will be a zero tolerance policy on alcholic beverages.  Please respect the show the same way I respect you  as a comptitor and individual.  Family event, no alchol, no attitudes.  Peace.
> *


Sounds good to me,thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

good thing i live right up the street from the placer couny fairgrounds, ill be hitting this up for sure.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Mar 7 2008, 06:14 PM~10116139
> *Sounds good to me,thank you. :thumbsup:
> *


x :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

whats all going down in roseville


----------



## cutlass_lover (Oct 15, 2007)

So how about the Tacoma Dome?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_lover_@Mar 9 2008, 12:39 PM~10127022
> *So how about the Tacoma Dome?
> *


YA LET US KNOW WHATS UP "GOLD RUSH"


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Mar 8 2008, 12:18 AM~10118645
> *whats all going down in roseville
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Mar 8 2008, 12:18 AM~10118645
> *whats all going down in roseville
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

orale Efrin, I just sent my homies a e mail.... its all up to them if they want to sponsor or not.....

but as far as us??

do we have the green light to start helping you advertise with the flyers?? I was waiting till all the permits were in hand so I would feel confident promoting your show

dont forget I need a vendor booth..... we have 2 cars amd 1 bike to show.... and also... I got the O.K from J3's record label to let him perform.... since we are starting the promotional phase of his debut album.....

so let me know carnal........


Juan Supreme


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Mar 14 2008, 03:41 PM~10169641
> *orale Efrin, I just sent my homies a e mail.... its all up to them if they want to sponsor or not.....
> 
> but as far as us??
> ...


I will be calling you this evening. Permits are in the final stages. Let me finish adding a few more things to the flyers and we will move forward from there.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

CUTTING IT KINDA CLOSE. :yessad:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 14 2008, 05:20 PM~10170279
> *CUTTING IT KINDA CLOSE. :yessad:
> *


I agree.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

is there gonna be a hop at this show? and whats the payout?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, that's a lot of money! This should be a great show!! Can't wait.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 14 2008, 02:06 PM~10168833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW those are some good payouts !!!!!!!! This tour should be a BIG SUCSESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Now that's what I was waiting for Payout's finally Be sure that if your shows are at Phoenix, San diego, and Reno. Krazy Kreation will be there to try and get the title in your tour as well. I hope your tour does good I've only showed my truck 3 times because it is so expensive everytime I take it out of town.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 14 2008, 02:06 PM~10168833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are all the shows on your tour still on and are those your tour models if so DOUBLE WOW :thumbsup: :worship: :wow:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is this being advirtised anywhere else or just layitlow?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10172264
> *Damn, that's a lot of money!  This should be a great show!! Can't wait.
> *


gotta make it fair. You have to take the laws of the economy into consideration. It takes money to go to shows to compete so it's only fair that you make it worth their while. But the payouts have been established because the competitors deserve it. They deserve more than just a pat on the back and a handshake. They must be shown that they are cared about and respected as an individual, creator, artist, automotive enthusiast, competitor and human.

That's where the Gold Rush Tour is going. To give the people what they want and deserve.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 15 2008, 09:06 AM~10174409
> *Are all the shows on your tour still on and are those your tour models if so DOUBLE WOW :thumbsup:  :worship:  :wow:
> *


Yes the other show are still on. Everything is finally coming together. Those are only 6 of the 12 tour models that will be in person signing autographs and taking pictures.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10174415
> *is this being advirtised anywhere else or just layitlow?
> *


For the Roseville show, i will be advertising in the local newspaper, radio and a few other places. For the rest of the shows, I will be advertising in various sources. Lowrider came at me with a pretty steep price of around 5000 dollars. Why would I advertise in a magazine that has a circulation of around 400,000 and have the advertisements go to places where the people in those areas may not attend the shows that are a very far distance? I think it is better to take that money and split it into other local advertising for the time being. Now, once the tour has established itself then we will take it national and look at national advertising as well as regional. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 15 2008, 09:50 AM~10174576
> *gotta make it fair.  You have to take the laws of the economy into consideration.  It takes money to go to shows to compete so it's only fair that you make it worth their while.  But the payouts have been established because the competitors deserve it.  They deserve more than just a pat on the back and a handshake.  They must be shown that they are cared about and respected as an individual, creator, artist, automotive enthusiast, competitor and human.
> 
> That's where the Gold Rush Tour is going.  To give the people what they want and deserve.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Drop me off some flyers and ill give them out here at the store :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 15 2008, 09:53 AM~10174587
> *Yes the other show are still on.  Everything is finally coming together.  Those are only 6 of the 12 tour models that will be in person signing autographs and taking pictures.
> *


Double :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Mar 15 2008, 10:30 AM~10174736
> *Drop me off some flyers and ill give them out here at the store :biggrin:
> *


you gonna be in Salinas at the Streetlow show? I'm gonna try and make it. Snowing right now where I'm at and probably up over Donner Pass to get to Cali. If I make it I will see you there. If not, I will get an address to send you some. Thank you for your support:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10171222
> *is there gonna be a hop at this show? and whats the payout?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 15 2008, 09:53 AM~10174846
> *you gonna be in Salinas at the Streetlow show?  I'm gonna try and make it.  Snowing right now where I'm at and probably up over Donner Pass to get to Cali.  If I make it I will see you there.  If not,  I will get an address to send you some.  Thank you for your support:biggrin:
> *


yeah ill be out there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 14 2008, 01:06 PM~10168833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum that is a great payout with a fair entry/admission


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2008, 03:21 PM~10176088
> *dayum that is a great payout with a fair entry/admission
> *


 :thumbsup: Again...it all goes back to the laws of the economy: rising gas prices, rising food prices, the fact that motels raise their rates on weekends or when a big event is in town, so on and so forth. We thought those were fair prices and it seems people agree. Plus a full day of activities that anyone and everyone can take part in. Contestants will be pulled from the audience, with a limit of 5 competitiors in the following events (burrito eating, frozen t-shirt).


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2008, 02:20 PM~10175823
> *:uh:
> *


minor changes to these. Allowed up to 1-1/2" extentions. 10 batteries on single, 16 on double.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10172264
> *Damn, that's a lot of money!  This should be a great show!! Can't wait.
> *


hell yeah, thats some nice payouts, definetly gonna have to hit this show. thanks to a show promoter willing to give a bigger payout then most promoters. thats tight.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

where can we get pre reg forms


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 15 2008, 03:47 PM~10176205
> *minor changes to these.  Allowed up to 1-1/2" extentions.  10 batteries on single, 16 on double.
> 
> 
> ...


These rules look like a hop from the 80s...32 inch lock up for single and 36 for doubles car will be in the 50s :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm going to San Diego :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10178236
> *These rules look like a hop from the 80s...32 inch lock up for single and 36 for doubles car will be in the 50s :angry:
> *


ALL DEPENDS MINE AT 36 DOES 80 PLUS :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10178362
> *ALL DEPENDS MINE AT 36 DOES 80 PLUS :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT 80+ MPH ON THE FREEWAY? :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

what is the difference between euro and import for sweeps?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10178362
> *ALL DEPENDS MINE AT 36 DOES 80 PLUS :biggrin:
> *


Not with there rules saying lower arms in the stock position :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 16 2008, 01:17 PM~10180818
> *Not with there rules saying lower arms in the stock position :biggrin:
> *


if its mounts in the stock location im cool the rearend is under the gas tank but hey :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 16 2008, 02:53 PM~10181298
> *if its mounts in the stock location im cool the rearend is under the gas tank but hey :biggrin:
> *


I was going to say that :biggrin: Are you going to orange cove? looks like its going to be a good hop


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2008, 03:21 PM~10176088
> *dayum that is a great payout with a fair entry/admission
> *


Sure is :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

getting close and still feeling iffy about this gold rush. if I roll down to this show and there is no show. damm homie

I hope the show dose happen for your sake.

Just wanna thank you for the show if it dose go on. :thumbsup: 

but if it dose not :thumbsdown: 

good luck :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 17 2008, 06:55 AM~10186226
> *getting close and still feeling iffy about this gold rush. if I roll down to this show and there is no show. damm homie
> 
> I hope the show dose happen for your sake.
> ...


Met the guy yesterday at the show in Salinas pretty cool guy has some good and different ideas hope his tour does good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 17 2008, 06:55 AM~10186226
> *getting close and still feeling iffy about this gold rush. if I roll down to this show and there is no show. damm homie
> 
> I hope the show dose happen for your sake.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Mar 16 2008, 08:10 AM~10179365
> *what is the difference between euro and import for sweeps?
> *


Euro is the lowrider style. Import is the racer style


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 01:34 PM~9649998
> *:biggrin:
> *


NICE MEETING YOU YESTERDAY AT STREETLOW.


----------



## PURO-FAMILIA (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10094501
> *Check your voice mail!! :angry:
> 
> I just got off the phone with  Javier.  From what I understand, you don't have the authority to say if your gonna pull out or not.  Peggy has not sent me my copy of the contract.  According to Javier, she must have sent HIM, not you,  all the paperwork.  So....there are two avenues I can take here.  1). Since you think you have the authority to make decisions, then you send me the paperwork.  2). If you can't, then I don't have a problem flying back there again to handle the paperwork.
> *


we are throwing the show in albuquerque N.M on are own the show will happen on july 13 at the new mexico state fair grounds for info log on to car clubs on lay it low car clubs LA-FAMILIA and we will keep you posted! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## apackersfan (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick Question? How much is it to have a vendor booth at the show to sell food? Who do I need to talk with? Thank You-
Sarah
[email protected]


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 17 2008, 08:55 AM~10186226
> *getting close and still feeling iffy about this gold rush. if I roll down to this show and there is no show. damm homie
> 
> I hope the show dose happen for your sake.
> ...


thats why i never go to first time shows,i wait till theres at least one or two shows that have been put on,ive traveld to some first time shows that were suppose to be huge,all hyped up,then you get there and it some rinky dink deal,ill do local first timers,but nothing that i have to travel for, but this looks to have potential for shure, i would have definatly recomend just throwing one big show before jumping into a tour, but what ever works


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 16 2008, 04:28 PM~10181792
> *I was going to say that :biggrin: Are you going to orange cove? looks like its going to be a good hop
> *


most likely be my first show for the year :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 14 2008, 02:06 PM~10168833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one month away already cant wait :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10187375
> *NICE MEETING YOU YESTERDAY AT STREETLOW.
> *



x2


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10206008
> *x2
> *


MY HUSBAND AND I TOLD HIM YOU WERE LOOKING FOR HIM :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10187375
> *NICE MEETING YOU YESTERDAY AT STREETLOW.
> *


Nice meeting yu and your husband as well. Thouroghly enjoyed the conversation and quaility time spent.

I will be sending you your pre-preg form for your records. It will have your entry number on it.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10187375
> *NICE MEETING YOU YESTERDAY AT STREETLOW.
> *


Nice meeting yu and your husband as well. Thouroghly enjoyed the conversation and quaility time spent.

I will be sending you your pre-preg form for your records. It will have your entry number on it.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10206576
> *Nice meeting yu and your husband as well. Thouroghly enjoyed the conversation and quaility time spent.
> 
> I will be sending you your pre-preg form for your records.  It will have your entry number on it.
> *


:cheesy:  
SO DO I HAVE TO BRING IT TO THE SHOW SINCE IT WILL HAVE MY ENTRY NUMBER ?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206622
> *:cheesy:
> SO  DO I HAVE TO BRING IT TO THE SHOW SINCE IT WILL HAVE MY ENTRY NUMBER ?
> *


I think it would be better. You will be receiving a copy and we will retain the original.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10206510
> *MY HUSBAND AND I TOLD HIM YOU WERE LOOKING FOR HIM  :biggrin:
> *




thank u


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 19 2008, 04:12 PM~10208788
> *I think it would be better.  You will be receiving a copy and we will retain the original.
> *


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 20 2008, 06:49 AM~10213800
> *thank u
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kreation up and Operational ready for S.D. and Phoenix. Hopefully I can be your first Truck Champ.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 20 2008, 09:50 PM~10219022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10219492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! shit looks bad ass


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

IS THIS INDOOR/OUTDOOR :dunno: BORN AN RAISED IN SACRA BUT NEVER BEN TO THE PLACER COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10244340
> *IS THIS INDOOR/OUTDOOR :dunno: BORN AN RAISED IN SACRA BUT NEVER BEN TO THE PLACER COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS :biggrin:
> *


If I am right 2 buildings but not too big


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 20 2008, 09:50 PM~10219022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will definately cause some panic in the truck catergory. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 25 2008, 10:30 AM~10250703
> *If I am right 2 buildings but not too big
> *


Yes , you are correct. There are two buildings and neither one of them are all that big. One is 6075 sq. feet and the other is around 7000 sq. feet. The outside area is huge though. We have the carnival lot, the two buildings, grassy areas, another small building for the bikes and peddle cars and another building for the womens oasis. Also have the area for the hop. Huge parking lot at the end of the grounds. That is where we will be staging the cars on Sat. from 6 am to 12 noon. We will begin move in and set up at noon until ? Vendors will be required to be there at 6am to get them set up and their vehicles out of there by 11:30 on Sat.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10253241
> *Yes , you are correct.  There are two buildings and neither one of them are all that big.  One is 6075 sq. feet and the other is around 7000 sq. feet.  The outside area is huge though.  We have the carnival lot, the two buildings, grassy areas, another small building for the bikes and peddle cars and another building for the womens oasis.  Also have the area for the hop.  Huge parking lot at the end of the grounds.  That is where we will be staging the cars on Sat. from 6 am to 12 noon.  We will begin move in and set up at noon until ?  Vendors will be required to be there at 6am to get them set up and their vehicles out of there by 11:30 on Sat.
> *


c'mon dawg!!
i been waiting on my prereg form for 2months now.
u seem cool on the phone,but no need in lies,if you
cant send 1 then kool..but dont say your sending 1 and you dont! :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

By when do we have to pre register for the Phoenix show?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 25 2008, 03:40 PM~10253241
> *Yes , you are correct.  There are two buildings and neither one of them are all that big.  One is 6075 sq. feet and the other is around 7000 sq. feet.  The outside area is huge though.  We have the carnival lot, the two buildings, grassy areas, another small building for the bikes and peddle cars and another building for the womens oasis.  Also have the area for the hop.  Huge parking lot at the end of the grounds.  That is where we will be staging the cars on Sat. from 6 am to 12 noon.  We will begin move in and set up at noon until ?  Vendors will be required to be there at 6am to get them set up and their vehicles out of there by 11:30 on Sat.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 04:19 PM~10254015
> *c'mon dawg!!
> i been waiting on my prereg form for 2months now.
> u seem cool on the phone,but no need in lies,if you
> ...


A HOMEBOY TALK WITH HIM YESTERDAY ABOUT EMAILING ME THE PRE REG,AN MAYBE A FEW HOURS LATER I HAD IT SO ON MY END HE SEEMS TO BE A STRAITUP GUY TO ME  AN I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup: SHOULD BE A GOOD 1


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2008, 10:11 AM~10259389
> *A HOMEBOY TALK WITH HIM YESTERDAY ABOUT EMAILING ME THE PRE REG,AN MAYBE A FEW HOURS LATER I HAD IT SO ON MY END HE SEEMS TO BE A STRAITUP GUY TO ME  AN I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup: SHOULD BE A GOOD 1
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 25 2008, 09:56 PM~10256837
> *By when do we have to pre register for the Phoenix show?
> *


TTT


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 27 2008, 02:30 PM~10269922
> *TTT
> *


 Here you go homie. March 30th I will be in Vegas with G.Q. for the official launch of his new foundation, then i will be in Vallejo April 6th doing pre-reg at the L.G.show for the kick off in Roseville, Ca., April 11th back in Veags for a release party with some of the recording artists, April 12 in San Diego for interviews with recording artists on the Art LaBoe show and finallyI will be in San Bernadino April 13 for the LRM show pushing the Phoenix Show. I am also working on the Nasty Boy Klique reunion ( the first ever) for part of our concert in Phoenix.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 27 2008, 05:35 PM~10271205
> *Here you go homie.  March 30th I will be in Vegas with G.Q. for the official launch of his new foundation,  then i will be in Vallejo April 6th doing pre-reg at the L.G.show for the kick off in Roseville, Ca.,  April 11th back in Veags for a release party with some of the recording artists, April 12 in San Diego for interviews with recording artists on the Art LaBoe show and finallyI will be in San Bernadino April 13 for the LRM show pushing the Phoenix Show.  I am also working on the Nasty Boy Klique reunion ( the first ever) for part of our concert in Phoenix.
> 
> *


Thanks for the info bro.. can't for the this show.. AZ is thirsty for another show :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

JUST LOOKED AT THE PLACER COUNTY EVENTS AND THERE IS NO SHOW LISTED. GO TO PLACERCOUNTYFAIR.ORG

THERE AINT SHIT. WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.

NOT GOOD FOR WHOEVER PAID UP FRONT. :guns:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

...and still no l.a. date...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 31 2008, 05:14 PM~10300760
> *JUST LOOKED AT THE PLACER COUNTY EVENTS AND THERE IS NO SHOW LISTED. GO TO PLACERCOUNTYFAIR.ORG
> 
> THERE AINT SHIT.  WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Mar 31 2008, 05:14 PM~10300760
> *JUST LOOKED AT THE PLACER COUNTY EVENTS AND THERE IS NO SHOW LISTED. GO TO PLACERCOUNTYFAIR.ORG
> 
> THERE AINT SHIT.  WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.
> ...


Before you go jumping the gun, maybe you should look at the internals. The lady in charge has been out sick for awhile. It's hard for me as well when even i can't get the rest of this wrapped up. That's what the fuck is going on.

As for "not good for whoever paid upfront....." well let me tell you this. I have their pre-reg forms and still have their money orders plus one guys cash (you know who you are, and one competitors check, you know who you are as well  )
If any of them want their money back, no problem. What??? Do think that I was waiting on the pre-reg forms to make payouts or what???? DO YOU THINK THAT I'M OUT TO RIP PEOPLE OFF OR WHAT THE FUCK????

Or maybe it's CERTAIN people" (and you know who you are also) that are talking shit telling a lot of people that I'm gonna rip them off. Funny that people say that and yet no one can honestly say that I have ever ripped anyone off. There is not one single person out there that can say I ripped them off. NOT ONE!!!!! IF YOU OR ANYONE ELSE KNOWS SOMEONE THAT SAYS I RIPPED THEM OFF, HERE'S MY NUMBER; 775-217-4918. FUCK, EVEN BETTER, HERE'S MY HOUSE NUMBER: 775-423-2575. CALL ANYTIME.

And to those talking shit....I know who you are and we will be having a conversation regarding this.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PUT ON A SHOW IF YOU HAVE NO RESERVATION ON THE FAIR GROUNDS, YET. YOU SAY YOU ARE TRYING TO WRAP THIS UP, BUT IN THE SAME MONTH AS THE SHOW.WOW! LITTLE CLOSE THERE BUD. WEEKS AWAY FROM THE SHOW AND YOU HAVE NOT CLOSED THE DEAL WITH THE FAIR GROUNDS. ILL STOP BY TODAY OR TOMARROW TO SEE IF THIS IS TRUE OR NOT, I LIVE BLOCKS AWAY FROM HERE. :loco:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 1 2008, 01:36 PM~10308496
> *HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PUT ON A SHOW IF YOU HAVE NO RESERVATION ON THE FAIR GROUNDS, YET. YOU SAY YOU ARE TRYING TO WRAP THIS UP, BUT IN THE SAME MONTH AS THE SHOW.WOW! LITTLE CLOSE THERE BUD.  WEEKS AWAY FROM THE SHOW AND YOU HAVE NOT CLOSED THE DEAL WITH THE FAIR GROUNDS. ILL STOP BY TODAY OR TOMARROW TO SEE IF THIS IS TRUE OR NOT, I LIVE BLOCKS AWAY FROM HERE. :loco:
> *


Not a problem. Ask for Rose Smith.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

BELIEVE ME I WANT TO GO TO THE SHOW.

I WANT TO GO TO RENO.

BUT IT IS VERY CLOSE.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 26 2008, 12:11 PM~10259389
> *A HOMEBOY TALK WITH HIM YESTERDAY ABOUT EMAILING ME THE PRE REG,AN MAYBE A FEW HOURS LATER I HAD IT SO ON MY END HE SEEMS TO BE A STRAITUP GUY TO ME  AN I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup: SHOULD BE A GOOD 1
> *


emailing dont do no good for a laptop with no printer..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10308367
> *Before you go jumping the gun, maybe you should look at the internals.  The lady in charge has been out sick for awhile.  It's hard for me as well when even i can't get the rest of this wrapped up.  That's what the fuck is going on.
> 
> As for "not good for whoever paid upfront....."  well let me tell you this.  I have their pre-reg forms and still have their money orders plus one guys cash (you know who you are, and one competitors check, you know who you are as well  )
> ...


backing u up waiting for this show :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10308367
> *Before you go jumping the gun, maybe you should look at the internals.  The lady in charge has been out sick for awhile.  It's hard for me as well when even i can't get the rest of this wrapped up.  That's what the fuck is going on.
> 
> As for "not good for whoever paid upfront....."  well let me tell you this.  I have their pre-reg forms and still have their money orders plus one guys cash (you know who you are, and one competitors check, you know who you are as well  )
> ...


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 02:09 PM~9649783
> *
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GUYS GIVE IT A CHANCE IVE TALKED REAL GOOD WITH THIS PROMOTOR HES GOT SOME VERY GOOD PLANS FOR THIS TOUR IM EXCITED AS WELL HE WILL BE VISITING THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW AND CONCERT AS WELL WE MAY JOIN OUR VENUES TOGETHER BRINGING YOU GUYS A SHOW THE WHOLE FAMILY CAN ENJOY LOOK OUT I THINK YOUR REALY GONNA LIKE WHAT HE HAS TO OFFER


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

is the show 100% yet?
I plan on showing up with my club.
dont let me down, and the rest of the lowriders in the area.
we have been waiting for this for a long time to come to roseville.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

WHATS UP EFRIN????

YOU GOT YOUR PERMITS YET??

16 DAYS LEFT........ SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS STILL WAITING TO SEE IF THIS IS GOING DOWN OR NOT....

I STILL DONT SEE NOTHING ON THE ROSEVILLE Fairgrounds Website......

I think all Nor-Cal is really supporting you.....just keep us posted please....

WE KNOW YOU ARE HANDLING THIS ALL BY YOURSELF..... 


Supreme 722


www.myspace.com/johnnythe3rd


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

HOW MUCH AT THE DOOR FOR BIKES AND WHEN IS THE DEAD LINE FOR PRE REG


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just waiting for this show/tour to get started hope it goes good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2008, 11:43 PM~10340097
> *Just waiting for this show/tour to get started hope it goes good! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Take care of your things, and let's have a fun annual show. IMPALAS Car Club will show up early in the morning. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 AM~10332526
> *is the show 100% yet?
> I plan on showing up with my club.
> dont let me down, and the rest of the lowriders in the area.
> ...


i feel u u know impalas want it to happen. If so i know this will be a show thats goin to be off the hook. what u matt D too...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low1964low_@Apr 6 2008, 12:00 AM~10345692
> *i feel u u know impalas want it to happen.  If so i know this will be a show thats goin  to be off the hook.  what u matt D too...
> *


COUNT DOWN IS ON. AND NO UPDATE YET.
I WILL BE THERE IN THE MORNING, WITH MY BUDDY LOW1964,AND IF THERE IS NO SHOW, I MYSELF SPEAKING WILL BE PISSED. 
IM SPENDING TIME AND MONEY TO GET READY FOR THIS SHOW.

MAKE IT HAPPEN, OR LET US KNOW NOW IF IT FELL OFF. ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY
:nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: looking foward to this show in roseville


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Apr 5 2008, 08:34 AM~10341351
> *Take care of your things, and let's have a fun annual show.  IMPALAS Car Club will show up early in the morning. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

i still think the show is gonna go down. i hope it works out because we dont have any lowrider shows in the area.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Who are the sponsors for the show ???? why is there no website for this tour ??


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Everything that I have heard is the show is still on. I talked to the promoter about a week ago and I told him that there are sitll a lot of skeptics about this show and the others. I told him that whatever he does in Roseville will determine on how the rest of the tour goes. He reassured me that the Roseville show will put the skeptics to rest. See everyone on the 20th, make sure to say what's up.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 7 2008, 09:22 AM~10354371
> *Everything that I have heard is the show is still on.  I talked to the promoter about a week ago and I told him that there are sitll a lot of skeptics about this show and the others.  I told him that whatever he does in Roseville will determine on how the rest of the tour goes.  He reassured me that the Roseville show will put the skeptics to rest.  See everyone on the 20th, make sure to say what's up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

13 MORE DAYS. CUTTING IT CLOSE.

SHOWS WERE POSTED LAST YEAR.

STILL NO 100% GO.

WOW.

SEE YA SUNDAY 20TH IN THE MORNIN. I HOPE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

jus waiting hope the show/tour goes on


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Apr 4 2008, 12:00 PM~10335410
> *HOW MUCH AT THE DOOR FOR BIKES AND WHEN IS THE DEAD LINE FOR PRE REG
> *


Dead line was April 6th for pre reg  . I think the bikes are 25 at the door.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 7 2008, 08:22 AM~10354371
> *Everything that I have heard is the show is still on.  I talked to the promoter about a week ago and I told him that there are sitll a lot of skeptics about this show and the others.  I told him that whatever he does in Roseville will determine on how the rest of the tour goes.  He reassured me that the Roseville show will put the skeptics to rest.  See everyone on the 20th, make sure to say what's up.
> *


I talked to him last week as well. Very nice guy explained it all to me he says the show is a go, so I'll be there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 7 2008, 12:26 PM~10355910
> *I talked to him last week as well. Very nice guy explained it all to me he says the show is a go, so I'll be there.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ALL REG'D AN READY TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TALKED TO EFRAIN THIS MORNING SHOW IS A GO HE SAID ROEVILLE IS ON SEE YOU ALL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 8 2008, 05:40 PM~10367550
> *TALKED TO EFRAIN THIS MORNING SHOW IS A GO HE SAID ROEVILLE IS ON SEE YOU ALL THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

see u there mr david


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 8 2008, 06:46 PM~10367596
> *see u there mr david
> *


YES SIIIIR MR.TACO BENDER


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 8 2008, 06:40 PM~10367550
> *TALKED TO EFRAIN THIS MORNING SHOW IS A GO HE SAID ROEVILLE IS ON SEE YOU ALL THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

let us know how it goes and post pics, ill be at chicano park.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a category list? :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HAY I JUST CALL THE FAIR GROUNDS AND THERE IS NO SHOW AS OF YET. THEY SAID HE NEVER FINALIZED. WHAT THE FUCK.

LOOKS LIKE JACK MOVE.

DAM HOMIES, THATS WHY I DID NOT PRE REG.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 7 2008, 01:26 PM~10355910
> *I talked to him last week as well. Very nice guy explained it all to me he says the show is a go, so I'll be there.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


read raider nation's quote at the bottom of this page


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I WOULD BE A NICE GUY TOO IF I WAS GETTIN FREE MONEY.

11 DAYS LEFT. I DONT THINK ITS GONNA HAPPEN.

SORRY SO NEGATIVE, BUT GETTING TOO CLOSE.

JUST USING MY STREET SMARTS.

(IM OUT THE HOOD, BUT THE HOOD IS STILL IN ME.)


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 12:11 PM~10372814
> *I WOULD BE A NICE GUY TOO IF I WAS GETTIN FREE MONEY.
> 
> 11 DAYS LEFT. I DONT THINK ITS GONNA HAPPEN.
> ...


i just tried to call this guy on the two different #'s and no answer :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10308367
> *Before you go jumping the gun,  DONT KNOW WHAT EFRAIN MEANS BY INTERNALS BUT MAYBE WE ARE MISSING SOMETHING I DONT KNOW I HOPE THE SHOW HAPPENS AS WELL I RESERVED MY LOCATION 11 MONTHS AGO AND IM RESERVING IT TODAY AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR 09 WITH MORE DATES TO COME! UP NORTH IS PRIORTY IF I GET THIS TOUR OFF THE GROUND. ONLY A 4 CITY TOUR IN CALI ONLY .COME OUT IN THREE WEEKS FAMILY ORANGE COVE IS PUTTING IT DOWN BIG TIME  EFRAIN I WILL SHOW UP IN ROSEVILLE JUS KEEP WORKING THESE EVENTS TAKE ALOT OF WORK AND MONEY TRUST ME I KNOW BUT I ALWAYS GIVE THE BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT AND HE TOLD ME YESTERDAY ITS GONNA HAPPEN THE WEEK OF THE SHOW YOU WILL HEAR IT ON THE RADIO E 40 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :0 :0   *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Little time left still hoping the show goes on!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I WILL STILL SHOW UP. JUST TO SHAKE HIS HAND THAT HE PULLED IT OFF IN A LIL OVER A WEEKS TIME, WHEN HE POSTED IT A YEAR AGO.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IF YOU GUYS DONT BELIEVE ME CALL THE FAIR GROUNDS
1-916-786-2023

IM LOOKIN OUT FOR ALL MY LOWRIDER HOMIES.

1 LUV 

J.G. AKA RAIDER NATION


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 10:27 AM~10372936
> *IF YOU GUYS DONT BELIEVE ME CALL THE FAIR GROUNDS
> 1-916-786-2023
> 
> ...


So did you talk to the people at roseville fairgrounds and they said there is no show or did they say he didnt get the permits?  :dunno:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HE NEVER CAME BACK TO FINISH THE DEAL.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 11:08 AM~10373317
> *HE NEVER CAME BACK TO FINISH THE DEAL.
> *


WTF :angry: seriously did you talk to the fairgrounds today? :angry:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

YES, ABOUT 1 HR AGO.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm still gonna keep positive with the show taking place  . He told me he already had the entertainment booked and was talking with the radio stations. He was waiting for lady from roseville who does the booking. I just hope it turns out. This could be a sick show and good for the SAC area. i hope it goes on


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

OOOOOO MAN...... J3 WAS SET TO PERFORM.........HMMMM WHAT TO DO???

I THINK LIKE RAIDE NATion said" I'll still show up and shack hands and say watsuper to everyone.. HAND OUT SOME FREE CD'S.........

IM NOT FROM THE AREA......ANY BACKUP PLANS FOR A PARK NEARBY TO HAVE OUR OWN SHOW N SHINE AND CHILL???



I WAS TALKING TO EFRIN A LOT EMAIL AND PHONE AND HE'S NOT RESPONDING TO ME NEITHER.....

I KNOW THIS GUY ERNESTO FROM IMPALAS YUBA CITY AND HE TOLD ME THAT EFRIN TOLD HIM THE DAY MIGHT BE CHANGED FOR ROSVILLE......


DDAAAAAMMMMM :angry:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SOME PEOPLE THINK IM NOT THINKING POSITIVE.

GIVE ME A REASON TO THINK POSITIVE.

I GOT PEOPLE COMIN DOWN OUT OF THE AREA AND NOTHIN IS GOING DOWN.

GIVE ME SOMETHING SHOWING THAT YOU GOT THE FAIR GROUNDS 100% OR EVEN 90%.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 02:43 PM~10374014
> *SOME PEOPLE THINK IM NOT THINKING POSITIVE.
> 
> GIVE ME A REASON TO THINK POSITIVE.
> ...


very true


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HAY ALL THAT NEEDS TO BE POSTED IS THAT IT IS FOR SURE, OR IT IS OFF. 

BE A MAN AND LET US KNOW.

I WILL BE A MAN AND SHAKE YOUR HAND AND TELL YOU I AM SORRY FOR THE ASSHOLE I AM, IN PERSON AT THE SHOW. EVEN BRING YOU SOME CORONA'S


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

4 Members: nme1, WestTxFinest, RAIDER NATION, *lay-n-low* 
:0


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 03:04 PM~10374171
> *HAY ALL THAT NEEDS TO BE POSTED IS THAT IT IS FOR SURE, OR IT IS OFF.
> 
> BE A MAN AND LET US KNOW.
> ...


yes or no thats all we are looking for


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, LAY N LOW WHO IS I THINK IS THE GUY WAS JUST ON THIS SITE AND SAID NOTHING, NO REPLYS, NO NOTHING.
I SAW HIS NAME AS A USER BELOW JUST A MINUTE AGO


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 03:12 PM~10374238
> *JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, LAY N LOW WHO IS I THINK IS THE GUY WAS JUST ON THIS SITE AND SAID NOTHING, NO REPLYS, NO NOTHING.
> I SAW HIS NAME AS A USER BELOW JUST A MINUTE AGO
> *


that is him bRO i just tried calling him again his phone goes straight to his voice mail :twak:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 01:04 PM~10374171
> *HAY ALL THAT NEEDS TO BE POSTED IS THAT IT IS FOR SURE, OR IT IS OFF.
> 
> BE A MAN AND LET US KNOW.
> ...


True True. I already paid my pre reg.  Granted it was only 15.00 cause i was going to show a bike, but just let us know if it's a go or no go that would be nice.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

TO ALL MY SAC PEEPS........ FUCK IT !!!! IF WE ALL SHOW UP AND NOTHING HAPPENS WHATS THE BACK UP PLAN??

NAME A PARK OR PLACE AND I WILL LET MY PEOPLE KNOW... I MYSELF AND BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE ARE COMING OUT OF TOWN

IM STILL DOWN TO GO WEREEVER ANY OF THE HOMIES FROM SACRA SAY....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 01:43 PM~10374014
> *SOME PEOPLE THINK IM NOT THINKING POSITIVE.
> 
> GIVE ME A REASON TO THINK POSITIVE.
> ...


Well, well, well..... 
This is not just in response to your post, but to all of you out there, and I hope it is understood. I didn't want this on lay it low, but I am going to come clean and be upfront with all of you. Please be patient enough to read this and make your decision at the end.

When I first concieved the idea of putting this tour together, I did so for one reason and one reason only. You the people. I have attended may car shows over the years, since I was 15 and I am now pushing 40. I have paid attention to the way the other promoters have done you dirty, and I know we all have stories to tell about them. I have heard the talks about the shows, heard the talks about the awards and even the payouts. I have heard and seen what is important to the promoters and what isn't. You guys out there all know where a lot of the promoters hearts are at and what their true intentions are. There is one promoter out there, and he knows who he is, that I will give my respect to. But the others......well let's just leave that where it is.

This tour was never concieved as way for me to make money or to rip people off. I have said it from day one and I will say it till the last day....I don't care if I go home with only a penny jingling in my pocket. As long as I walk the grounds and see the smiles on the faces out there, then I'm content with that. That's my paycheck right there. 

In it's conception, my mindset was to to accomplish this all on my own...not for bragging rights or to say " I didn't need no ones help," but because of the reality that does exist. The brutal reality is that there are people out there who will take advantage of any given situation to back stab to get their hands on what you have. Especially when it comes to money. I have had financial offers from people who were willling to get on board with this and make a go of it and make it a success. But then, things were said about both of us and suspicions and doubts were raised. After doing my time in the concrete Vietnam, I saw how hard it is to trust people so, naturally, i put my guard up. Just as many of you have. So, needless to say, I had to shuffle some monies around. If I had taken them up on their offer, yes the grounds would have been secured (paid for) at this time and a shit load of advertising would have already taken place. Those are a few of the internals of this operation. I have learned a hard lesson during the time things were said about me and about them. We are still discussing a few things and it's likely that we will become a team. Sometimes, I guess you just gotta trust your gut and go with what your heart tells you. But no matter what happens between me and them, the show will go on. As of right now I am looking at taking a trip up there to Roseville this week to wrap it all up. Whoever wants to meet me there is more than welcome to do so. Just call me up and I will give you the date and time. Cutting it close, yes. Can we accomplish it by the 20th, yes. I have done much of this by myself and my days are very long. Very Very long. It has been me by myself putting it all together and i won't say much about that because it is posted somewhere else in this forum. Am i willing to accept a helping hand as far getting the word out, yes. I still have those pre-reg forms and monies from the people who have sent them in. If anyone want it back I will not hesitate in returning it. None of them have been cashed or deposited.


In regards to moving it to another date.... I have asked what other date is available in case something falls through for the 20th. The only available date is May 4th. I have seriously thought about doing the show on that day, making it the kick off and a Cinco De Mayo celebration. But I know that there are a lot of things happening out there and I won't take that date unless we the lowriding community as a collective unit agree on it. So as of this very moment, i will take the 20th. Unless you guys want to blow it up on Cinco De Mayo.

In regards to E-40. He has been booked for three of our shows, but will not be appearing in Roseville as planned. I will elaborate on that to anyone who needs it.

So to each and everyone out there, I APOLOGIZE FROM THE DEEPEST CHAMBERS OF MY HEART for not being up front with you. I will be posting the updates after I meet in Roseville.

Thank you for your time and I hope you understand.....Effrem


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 02:12 PM~10374238
> *JUST TO LET YOU KNOW, LAY N LOW WHO IS I THINK IS THE GUY WAS JUST ON THIS SITE AND SAID NOTHING, NO REPLYS, NO NOTHING.
> I SAW HIS NAME AS A USER BELOW JUST A MINUTE AGO
> *


I was busy repling to your post. Have you read it?????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Apr 9 2008, 02:20 PM~10374301
> *that is him bRO i just tried calling him again his phone goes straight to his voice mail :twak:
> *


Hit me up in 2 minutes on my cell number: 775 217 4918. Give me enough time to get off of here and I will be more than happy to talk to you.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 04:11 PM~10374686
> *Well, well, well.....
> This is not just in response to your post, but to all of you out there, and I hope it is understood.  I didn't want this on lay it low, but I am going to come clean and be upfront with all of you.  Please be patient enough to read this and make your decision at the end.
> 
> ...


name the date and time you will be at the fair grounds and i will meet you there.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

whatz crack'n johnny


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I would like to see the show take place on the 20th, but if it has to be for cinco de mayo thats cool as well. I just want a show. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

NICE.

BIG ED, WHAT UP, SAC TOWN WHAT UP, LOW LOW FAMILIES WHAT UP


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 04:25 PM~10374813
> *NICE.
> 
> BIG ED, WHAT UP, SAC TOWN WHAT UP, LOW LOW FAMILIES WHAT UP
> *


hey dog i've called both #'s nothing but a voice mail


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SO HE STILL NEEDS TO MEET IN ROSEVILLE FOR FAIR GROUND SPACE. WOW. HE SAID IT HIMSELF. 

NICE.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 04:40 PM~10374980
> *SO HE STILL NEEDS TO MEET IN ROSEVILLE FOR FAIR GROUND SPACE. WOW. HE SAID IT HIMSELF.
> 
> NICE.
> *


if he lets us know a date and time i will meet him there :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Apr 9 2008, 03:36 PM~10374927
> *hey dog i've called both #'s nothing but a voice mail
> *


775 217 4918 Phone has been on since the moment I told you to call. No missed calls come up and no voice mail messages either. My wife is at the house right now 775-423-2575. I am waiting for your call right now as you read this. again 775-217-4918. Lets get this done homie.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 03:40 PM~10374980
> *SO HE STILL NEEDS TO MEET IN ROSEVILLE FOR FAIR GROUND SPACE. WOW. HE SAID IT HIMSELF.
> 
> NICE.
> *


Very nice huh??? The date is reserved, just a matter of dropping the money.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 04:45 PM~10375031
> *775 217 4918  Phone has been on since the moment I told you to call.  No missed calls come up and no voice mail messages either.  My wife is at the house right now 775-423-2575.  I am waiting for your call right now as you read this.  again  775-217-4918.  Lets get this done homie.
> *


alot different from the #'s on the pre reg form i'm calling right now


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 04:45 PM~10375031
> *775 217 4918  Phone has been on since the moment I told you to call.  No missed calls come up and no voice mail messages either.  My wife is at the house right now 775-423-2575.  I am waiting for your call right now as you read this.  again  775-217-4918.  Lets get this done homie.
> *


just to let everyone know i just spoke to effrin for about 15mins he will be at the fair grounds to drop the money so the 20th seems to be a go.lets give this guy a chance he seems to be a straight up guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

ORALE.....  I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING KUTTY YEEEE

ORALE KUTTY I SEE U VATO.......

DONT FORGET TO BRING "DOSTONELADAS" = TWOTONZ

YEEEEEEE


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

ORALE.....  I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING KUTTY YEEEE

ORALE KUTTY I SEE U VATO.......

DONT FORGET TO BRING "DOSTONELADAS" = TWOTONZ

YEEEEEEE


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Apr 9 2008, 03:03 PM~10375182
> *just to let everyone know i just spoke to effrin for about 15mins he will be at the fair grounds to drop the money so the 20th seems to be a go.lets give this guy a chance he seems to be a straight up guy. :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HERE COME THE HANDSHAKE AND I AM A ASSHOLE.

ILL DRINK THE CORONA'S :nicoderm:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 9 2008, 04:15 PM~10375288
> *ORALE.....    I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING KUTTY YEEEE
> 
> ORALE KUTTY I SEE U VATO.......
> ...



I'm there bro! We'll see you there!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 9 2008, 04:17 PM~10375304
> *HERE COME THE HANDSHAKE AND I AM A ASSHOLE.
> 
> ILL DRINK THE CORONA'S :nicoderm:
> *


All i asked for was patience and understanding. I stand corrected as well for not keeping you and the lowriding community better informed. Business matters are to be discussed between those doing business. 

And yes, you'll have to drink the coronas. I don't drink anymore. I quit partying with bud 'cause I wasn't getting no weiser..... :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

shit ill be there too. wether theres a show or not. if theres not one. ill just dig real deep in my ice chest, pull out a corona, open up a chair, and just get keyed, then maybe a few hours later, start driving back home. but for reals hopefully there is a show. ive been looking forward to this one for awhile. so come on lets make it happen.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

im prolly gonna go check out the albuquerque show.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10375681
> *im prolly gonna go check out the albuquerque show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 9 2008, 06:10 PM~10375833
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



sup bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to hear your response was biting my nails for awhile. See all you guys there and hope to have a great time , and to you Effrem much respect and good luck on the show/tour !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT GOOD JOB EFRAIN SEE YOU NEXT WEEK


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10375681
> *im prolly gonna go check out the albuquerque show.
> *


Here's an update for you out there in Texas and Burque. La FAmilia pulled out but that's okay. My street team and two of my promoters in Albuquerque have found us another location in Albuquerque. Same date, just a different location. Will keep you posted as it gets locked down. Right now they are in negotiations with the venue.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 9 2008, 04:15 PM~10375290
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 9 2008, 04:18 PM~10375306
> *I'm there bro!  We'll see you there!
> *


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10376340
> *Glad to hear your response was biting my nails for awhile. See all you guys there and hope to have a great time , and to you Effrem much respect and good luck on the show/tour !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank you for the support....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

JUST A QUICK NOTE TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND TO THOSE WHO ARE WORKING WITH ME ON THIS:

THANK YOU 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 07:22 PM~10377188
> *JUST A QUICK NOTE TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND TO THOSE WHO ARE WORKING WITH ME ON THIS:
> 
> THANK YOU
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376981
> *Here's an update for you out there in Texas and Burque.  La FAmilia pulled out but that's okay.  My street team and two of my promoters in Albuquerque have found us another location in Albuquerque.  Same date, just a different location.  Will keep you posted as it gets locked down.  Right now they are in negotiations with the venue.
> *


See you there.


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

WELL HOMIE IM AS EXCITED AS EVERYONE ELSE TO ATTEND YOUR SHOW BUT EVEN THOUGH YOU AIN'T IN IT FOR THE MONEY I IMAGINE YOU AIN'T IN IT TO LOOSE MONEY EITHER.

IT IS 10 DAYS AWAY AND I HAVE YET TO HERE ANY RADIO ADVERTISING OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. YOU HAVE NOT ANNOUNCED WHO PERFORMING AND I CAN'T IMAGINE YOU HAVE ANY BIG CORPORATE SPONSORS TO HELP YOU WITH COSTS OR PAYOUTS.

IM LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW BUT I SURE HOPE YOU AIN'T BITING OFF MORE THAN YOU CAN CHEW!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

How are you breaking down the 60's categories?


----------



## THEREALDOLLEGIRL (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10375515
> *All i asked for was patience and understanding.  I stand corrected as well for not keeping you and the lowriding community better informed.  Business matters are to be discussed between those doing business.
> 
> And yes, you'll have to drink the coronas.  I don't drink anymore.  I quit partying with bud 'cause I wasn't getting no weiser..... :biggrin:
> *



GLAD TO HEAR I M STILL PERFORMING ON THE 20TH..$$RO$$ DONT FORGET TO COME AND CHECK OUT YOUR GIRL DOLL-E SHOW I THINK IT GONA BE PRETTY DOPE..LOL.. GOOD NIGHT FAMILY........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10376981
> *Here's an update for you out there in Texas and Burque.  La FAmilia pulled out but that's okay.  My street team and two of my promoters in Albuquerque have found us another location in Albuquerque.  Same date, just a different location.  Will keep you posted as it gets locked down.  Right now they are in negotiations with the venue.
> *


do you think you going to mak eit out to the mid-west next year?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

NOT TO BE A PUNK BUT YOU SAY "BUSINESS MATTERS ARE TO BE DISCUSSED BETWEEN THOSE DOING BUSINESS"

WELL IF WE GIVE MONEY AND WE ARE THE SHOW THAT IS BUSINESS.

JUST GIVING MY SHIT AGAIN. 

SORRY, ILL SHUT UP NOW, AND WAIT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 10 2008, 06:26 AM~10380034
> *NOT TO BE A PUNK BUT YOU SAY "BUSINESS MATTERS ARE TO BE DISCUSSED BETWEEN THOSE DOING BUSINESS"
> 
> WELL IF WE GIVE MONEY AND WE ARE THE SHOW THAT IS BUSINESS.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10376981
> *Here's an update for you out there in Texas and Burque.  La FAmilia pulled out but that's okay.  My street team and two of my promoters in Albuquerque have found us another location in Albuquerque.  Same date, just a different location.  Will keep you posted as it gets locked down.  Right now they are in negotiations with the venue.
> *



thanks bro


----------



## DenzelSnipes1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Have Spoken to Effrem, He will be making an announcement shortly.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

WOW


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

EFRIN, DONT EVEN TRIP OF THAT PERFORMER....... 

THIS IS NORTHEN CALI RIGHT HERE .. WE DONT NEED NO OUTSIDE PERFORMERS...


THEY CANT HANG WIT US MANG..... NOR-CAL IS A DIFFERENT BREED

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


SACRAMENTO TO THE VALLEY TO THE YAY.....

FOR ALL X RAIDED FANS.... BOY IS DOING GOOD... GOT 5 YEARS AND THEN HE CAN APPLY FOR PAROLE....

JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM HIM THE OTHER NIGHT..... HE'S PLANNING TO MURDER THEM ALL WITH HIS NEW ARTIST J3 PEEP

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/JOHNNYTHE3RD

http://www.myspace.com/xraidedloc 


14 41510 209-408-707-559-916


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

damn talk about airing out the dirty laundry in public


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont really care about the music just want to see nice cars and women :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 9 2008, 03:12 PM~10375253
> *ORALE.....    I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING KUTTY YEEEE
> 
> ORALE KUTTY I SEE U VATO.......
> ...


if this show happens ill see you outthere


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Apr 9 2008, 09:49 PM~10378641
> *How are you breaking down the 60's categories?
> *


I'd kinda like to know that too......


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Apr 9 2008, 08:49 PM~10378641
> *How are you breaking down the 60's categories?
> *


x3


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Apr 10 2008, 12:40 PM~10382954
> *Have Spoken to Effrem, He will be making an announcement shortly.
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: post your rides dangerzone visalia last page


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

never mind this post f ck up


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I HOPE THIS SHOW HAPPENS FOR YOU UP NORTH I AM REALLY CONSIDERING DOING A KING OF CALI UP NORTH AND HAVE SOME ONE LOOKING INTO IT TOMARRO BUT WILL WAIT AND SEE IF THE GOLDRUSH KICKS OFF ME AND EFRAIN HAVE TALKED AND WERE LOOKING TO JOIN VENUES I HOPE THE BEST FOR EFRAIN AND HOPE FOR HIM TO HAVE MUCH SUCCESS THIS IS MY THIRD YEAR DOING MY KING OF CALI SHOW AND I KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO PUT ON A VENUE LIKE THIS IVE PUT IN A TRUE 6 MONTHS IN HARD WORK TO BRING THE VALLEY A GOOD SHOW .AND I KNOW EFRAIN IS TRYING TO DO THE SAME SOMETIMES THINGS DONT GO AS PLANNED THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ROAD BLOCKS IN THE WAY ITS JUS HAVING TO GET THROUGH THEM SURROUND YOURSELF AROUND GOOD PEOPLE EFRAIN AND YOU WILL SEE THINGS COME THROUGH FOR YOU I HAVE ONLY TALKED TO YOU A FEW TIMES BUT I KNOW YOUR INTENTIONS ARE GOOD AND WANT TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW FOR THE PEOPLE JUST LIKE MYSELF FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME ANY TIME LOOK FOWARD TO YOUR TOUR  




DAVE LOPEZ 
KING OF CALI CARSHOW AND CONCERT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

9 more days


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 06:16 AM~10389108
> *9 more days
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 05:16 AM~10389108
> *9 more days
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

what happen?
I told you guys.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DenzelSnipes1_@Apr 10 2008, 01:40 PM~10382954
> *Have Spoken to Effrem, He will be making an announcement shortly.
> *


To all those out there who are in, or were in support of the Gold Rush Tour kick off in Roseville, Ca., I first and foremost give you my sincerest apologies. This will upset many of you out there and I am well prepared for the ass chewings, the increase in skepticism and even the increase in doubts. 

THE ROSEVILLE SHOW WILL BE MOVED TO A LATER DATE. HOPEFULLY IN JUNE OR JULY. ALL DEPENDS ON DATE AVAILABILITY. THE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED. IT WILL STILL HAPPEN, BUT AT A LATER DATE.

As I have stated before, sometimes you gotta go with your gut feelings. This is what i have decided to do and I firmly believe that this decision will be for the success of the Gold Rush Tour. Not success for my pocketbook or bank account, but the success of a car show tour that will give you the lowriding community what you truely deserve. A top notch show that will set a new standard in the industry. 

There were some people out there who wanted to get on board with the tour and contribute finacial support. However, there were also issues that were never fully resolved. One of those issues was trust. A lot of things have been said about me and a lot of things have been said about them. Caused a lot of doubts and both of our parts. Because of this lack of trust, the decision has been made to put the best interests of the Gold Rush Tour first. This has resulted in the dissolution of a potential partnership and joint venture agreement. Each partner in a business partnership contributes funds to the business in order to accomplish its objective. There is one general partner and the others are limited partners. The general partner is the one who retains the full control of the business and has the final authority on all decisions. The limited partners are basically investors who receive a return on their investment. This is also an issue that was never resolved through many heated discussions. I put my personal money into other areas of the tour and was willing to rely on their finacial contributions to make this tour happen. Through my own decision, I have chose not to rely on their finacial support. I must now regroup, cash in another one of my annuities and push harder than ever to make this tour get off the ground and succeed. Again, I firmly believe that this decision will be vital to the success of a top notch tour.
I realize that this decision has also caused more doubts, however, I ask that you allow me another opportunity to deliver on my word. 

I believe that when I am fully focused on the needs of the tour with no outside drama, then it will be nothing short of a success. I have paid attention to what has happened to the shows over the years and where they have gone. I am now fully focused on on the Gold Rush Tour and I will deliver to you a great show. There will be things with this tour that are gonna be brand new to the industry, pay outs will be guaranteed, A - List musical talent, and much more. 

All those that have pre-registered for the Roseville show, your money is still here. I can send it back. However, I will also honor those pre-reg forms and monies at the show in Roseville when it happens. Whatever you decide. Please don't hesitate to call and inform me of your decision. 775-423-2575 or 775-217-4918.

I will be posting an update as soon as I get the new date and will not post the new date until the venue is secured. So, please keep your eyes open. 

Also, when I get the new date, I will establish a Gemini Entertainment Street Team. I will be looking for a total of 4 teams with 5 members in each team. Their only objective will to be to help further promote the Gold Rush Tour in Roseville. You will recieve official Gemini Entertainment Street Team t-shirts, each member of each team will be allowed to choose from one of the following: free registration for you vehicle at the Roseville stop, a pair of backstage passes, or a pair of V.I.P. passes to get up close and personal with the recording artists and the pre-event party. 

I am ready for the feedback and I know there's gonna be a lot of it. However, I hope that the Gold Rush Tour will continue to receive your support. 

Thank You in advance, Effrem


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 10:44 AM~10390887
> *what happen?
> I told you guys.
> *


Why don't you get to know me before you talk about me?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 10 2008, 03:49 PM~10384164
> *EFRIN, DONT EVEN TRIP OF THAT PERFORMER.......
> 
> THIS IS NORTHEN CALI RIGHT HERE .. WE DONT NEED NO OUTSIDE PERFORMERS...
> ...


What it do Juan? I am still going to keep the same line up and yes, J3 will still be performing. I believe a new contract for M.C. Magic's performance is being worked on as well. In addition to the original line up, we are also looking at a minimum of 11 recording artists for each show. Will be in contact with you later on today, homie.


----------



## FoodmaXx (Apr 11, 2008)

So r u moving all the dates of the tour or just the roosevile show???.... I'm down to go to the other shows if there still gonna go down as planned??


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I JUST KNEW IT WAS TO DAM CLOSE AND I DID MY INVESTIGATION TO LET MY SAC FAMILY KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON. YOU KEPT ON SAYING IT WAS GOING ON TILL NOW. 1 WEEK AWAY. BELIEVE ME I CAN JUST IMAGINE THE SHIT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, BUT BE UP FRONT ASAP.

1 LUV, GOOD TRY.

BUT I GOT MY SAYING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS BEEN AROUND A WHILE "DONT BULL SHIT THE BULL SHITTER"

LOVE TO STILL SEE IT COME TO ROSEVILLE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 11 2008, 11:40 AM~10391255
> *To all those out there who are in, or were in support of the Gold Rush Tour kick off in Roseville, Ca.,  I first and foremost give you my sincerest apologies.  This will  upset many of you out there and I am well prepared for the ass chewings, the increase in skepticism and even the increase in doubts.
> 
> THE ROSEVILLE SHOW WILL BE MOVED TO A LATER DATE.  HOPEFULLY IN JUNE OR JULY.  ALL DEPENDS ON DATE AVAILABILITY.  THE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED.  IT WILL STILL HAPPEN, BUT AT A LATER DATE.
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoodmaXx_@Apr 11 2008, 12:18 PM~10391550
> *So r u moving all the dates of the tour or just the roosevile show???.... I'm down to go to the other shows if there still gonna go down as planned??
> *


x2


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoodmaXx_@Apr 11 2008, 12:18 PM~10391550
> *So r u moving all the dates of the tour or just the roosevile show???.... I'm down to go to the other shows if there still gonna go down as planned??
> *


Just the roseville show. As I said, the show will still happen but just at a later date. Looking at doing something that has never been done in the lowriding car show circut. That will be kept under wraps until it hits. :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 12:20 PM~10391582
> *I JUST KNEW IT WAS TO DAM CLOSE AND I DID MY INVESTIGATION TO LET MY SAC FAMILY KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON. YOU KEPT ON SAYING IT WAS GOING ON TILL NOW. 1 WEEK AWAY. BELIEVE ME I CAN JUST IMAGINE THE SHIT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO, BUT BE UP FRONT ASAP.
> 
> 1 LUV, GOOD TRY.
> ...


Like i said on the other post, it has been a hard lesson to learn, and I give you my word that I won't keep you guys in the dark.
Will keep you posted as soon as the date becomes available and is locked in.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

It's kinda sad to see so many people in here casting shadows on what this vato was tryin to do. It didnt work out, but i bet some of the responsibility rests with all the rumors goin on in here and all the talk of people gettin burnt... whose gonna commit to support a show with so much negative vibes comin off it.. just my 2 cents, I was lookin forward to bein there, si if you can make it happen, I'll be there.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

No Worries! We will see you when the show comes to Roseville. No matter when it gets here we will make it the Northern Cali show no one will forget.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Apr 11 2008, 01:10 PM~10392036
> *It's kinda sad to see so many people in here casting shadows on what this vato was tryin to do.  It didnt work out, but i bet some of the responsibility rests with all the rumors goin on in here and all the talk of people gettin burnt... whose gonna commit to support a show with so much negative vibes comin off it.. just my 2 cents, I was lookin forward to bein there, si if you can make it happen, I'll be there.
> *


  x2


----------



## FoodmaXx (Apr 11, 2008)

So the gold rush tour is goin to just b 1 show(roseville).... or is it gonna b all the shows u said just the roseville will be moved to a later date.... which would make the next show in phonix on the 25th of may the tour kick off.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 11 2008, 01:09 PM~10392030
> *Like i said on the other post, it has been a hard lesson to learn, and I give you my word that I won't keep you guys in the dark.
> Will keep you posted as soon as the date becomes available and is locked in.
> *


liked we talked early on efrain you still coming down to orange cove i wanna help and deliver a good show up north count me in fam come on down and be my guest carshow concert hopp of all hopps and carnival you got my number fam  wee will net work after this one in may all you rideres come down to orange cove you will enjoy it guarentee


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Apr 11 2008, 01:10 PM~10392036
> *It's kinda sad to see so many people in here casting shadows on what this vato was tryin to do.  It didnt work out, but i bet some of the responsibility rests with all the rumors goin on in here and all the talk of people gettin burnt... whose gonna commit to support a show with so much negative vibes comin off it.. just my 2 cents, I was lookin forward to bein there, si if you can make it happen, I'll be there.
> *


Thank you for the continued support. 

Some of has to do with all the rumors on here but not all of it. A lot of it boiled down to trust. Lack of it on both parts. Too many hands in the cookie dough. Some of it may even be considered a power struggle between grown men. I may be wrong and i may even hear about it, but my decision is final and i will push the show forward. Too may ideas but no changes. I refuse to let the Gold Rush Tour become another typical car show. Those out there that have taken the time to call and have gotten to know me, know what I'm talking about.

As for people getting burnt, never have and never will. Maybe its the ones talking the rumors of me burning people that are guilty of doing that. Isn't the old saying.....the guilty ones are always the ones to accuse? For one man, i have eyes and ears in a lot of places. Those are the ones i consider true friends.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoodmaXx_@Apr 11 2008, 01:21 PM~10392134
> *So the gold rush tour is goin to just b 1 show(roseville).... or is it gonna b all the shows u said just the roseville will be moved to a later date.... which would make the next show in phonix on the 25th of may the tour kick off.....
> *


Only the Roseville date is gonna be changed. I will be making a trip to Phoenix very, very soon. Thomas I hope you have some food ready. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It is a 7 state 10 city tour for 2008. 2009 will include the same stops but will take it even further. Detroit, Atlanta, Oklahoma, Chicago and beyond.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Apr 11 2008, 01:12 PM~10392056
> *No Worries! We will see you when the show comes to Roseville.  No matter when it gets here we will make it the Northern Cali show no one will forget.
> *


Thank you for the support....we will reamin in contact.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 11 2008, 01:25 PM~10392170
> *liked we talked early on efrain you still coming down to orange cove i wanna help and deliver a good show up north count me in fam come on down and be my guest carshow concert hopp of all hopps and carnival you got my number fam   wee will net work after this one in may all you rideres come down to orange cove you will enjoy it guarentee
> *


I will be there. I will be calling you to make arrangements. :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 12:28 PM~10391665
> *
> *


yes to the p.m. you sent


----------



## FoodmaXx (Apr 11, 2008)

So the 25th is a go.... wait is it even locked in??? Cuz I want to go but don't want to make arrangements to take the time off work if it aint even lock in yet... I want this show to happen and will support the show that have been locked in.... r n e shows locked in yet so I can ask for time off in advance???


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## FoodmaXx (Apr 11, 2008)

So the 25th is a go.... wait is it even locked in??? Cuz I want to go but don't want to make arrangements to take the time off work if it aint even lock in yet... I want this show to happen and will support the show that have been locked in.... r n e shows locked in yet so I can ask for time off in advance???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 11 2008, 01:48 PM~10392416
> *yes to the p.m. you sent
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well that sucks, was really looking forward to it, but its coo, shit happens, hopefully we can still have a roseville show, and hopefully this tour can kick off. I talked to efrim a few days ago, and does sound like he knows what hes talking about, but just needs to regroup, and plan again. I do shows also and i know u cant do shit without booking the venue first, so this needs to be first plan of action, then get your permits, and start advertising. But honestly if u had pulled this off in under 8 days i would have been very impressed, since shows take months to plan, and execute. Well good luck to u, and if u need any help on the way, just like ucefamily im here to help. u got my number hit me up whenever. 

bobby g. 

2nd annual Cali Showdown, August 10th, 2008, Oak Grove Regional Park, Stockton, CA


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 11 2008, 01:07 PM~10392013
> *Just the roseville show.  As I said, the show will still happen but just at a later date.  Looking at doing something that has never been done in the lowriding car show circut.  That will be kept under wraps until it hits.  :biggrin:
> *


why does streetlow have a show in fresno the same day you do? has that show been moved too?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SO WHAT DOSE SAC TOWN WANNA DO ON THE 20TH.

BBQ @ MILLER? ELK GROVE? ROSEVILLE?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 11 2008, 06:56 PM~10394685
> *why does streetlow have a show in fresno the same day you do? has that show been moved too?
> *




gold rush fresno has been cancelled.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10395981
> *gold rush fresno has been cancelled.
> *


 :0


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 09:44 AM~10390887
> *what happen?
> I told you guys.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 11 2008, 11:49 PM~10396674
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ruben, I don't know what your problem is, but you have been knocking everything I have set out to do. I don't know if you ever planned on attending or competing at any of the tour stops, but I do know this. CONSIDER YOURSELF BANNED FROM ANY AND ALL GEMINI ENTERTAINMENT EVENTS AND GOLD RUSH TOUR STOPS. THIS WILL ALSO APPLY TO YOUR VEHICLE. YOUR VEHICLE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE UNDER YOUR NAME OF ANYONE ELSES. THAT IS FINAL AND IS EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY. :angry: 

The decision to determine what stays and what goes in Gemini Entertainment's 2008 Gold Rush Tour season was based on an objective assessment of the internal operations team. This decision will provide the structural change necessary to achieve the long term goals of the Gold Rush Tour. Gemini Entertainment's priority is to give the Gold RushTour the ability to continue growing while providing the lowriding community with a tour that will set a new standard in the industry. One of the courses of action necessary to do this is to swiftly and effectively resolve any and all issues. You are considered an issue and therefore have been resolved. 

You can get on here and talk all you want, but the next time you see me, I guarantee we will be taking care of your problem with me. No more handshakes like the last time!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Apr 11 2008, 06:56 PM~10394685
> *why does streetlow have a show in fresno the same day you do? has that show been moved too?
> *


Sent you a p.m.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 12 2008, 11:28 AM~10399089
> *Ruben, I don't know what your problem is, but you have been knocking everything I have set out to do.  I don't know if you ever planned on attending or competing at any of the tour stops, but I do know this.  CONSIDER YOURSELF  BANNED FROM ANY AND ALL GEMINI ENTERTAINMENT EVENTS AND GOLD RUSH TOUR STOPS.  THIS WILL ALSO APPLY TO YOUR VEHICLE.  YOUR VEHICLE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE UNDER YOUR NAME OF ANYONE ELSES.  THAT IS FINAL AND IS EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY. :angry:
> 
> The decision to determine what stays and what goes in Gemini Entertainment's 2008 Gold Rush Tour season was based on an objective assessment of the internal operations team.  This decision will provide the structural change necessary to achieve the long term goals of the Gold Rush Tour.  Gemini Entertainment's priority is to give the Gold RushTour the ability to continue growing while providing the lowriding community with a tour that will set a new standard in the industry.  One of the courses of action necessary to do this is to swiftly and effectively resolve any and all issues.  You are considered an issue and therefore have been resolved.
> ...




if i remember i never shook your hand and never will. you know where i live BITCH. why dont you get a job like the rest of us and stop trying to rip people off LOSER and have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 12 2008, 02:28 PM~10399089
> *Ruben, I don't know what your problem is, but you have been knocking everything I have set out to do.  I don't know if you ever planned on attending or competing at any of the tour stops, but I do know this.  CONSIDER YOURSELF  BANNED FROM ANY AND ALL GEMINI ENTERTAINMENT EVENTS AND GOLD RUSH TOUR STOPS.  THIS WILL ALSO APPLY TO YOUR VEHICLE.  YOUR VEHICLE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE UNDER YOUR NAME OF ANYONE ELSES.  THAT IS FINAL AND IS EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY . :angry:
> 
> 
> *


banned from a show that doesnt exist??? :dunno:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10399169
> *if i remember i never shook your hand and never will. you know where i live BITCH.  why dont you get a job like the rest of us and stop trying to rip people off LOSER and have a nice day  :biggrin:
> *


You better remember that time at Wal-Mart whenyou were there with your kids in the game area. And now you wanna call me a bitch???? I guess we will be seeing who's the bitch when I see your fucking ass. There you go again talking about ripping people off. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Yeah, i know where you live and let's see if you have let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass. I will have a nice day when i meet you again.

Why don't you move off the rez and pay full price for your place instead of living there for next to nothing LOSER. ?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

you funny bruiser :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 12 2008, 12:58 PM~10399240
> *You better remember that time at Wal-Mart  whenyou were there with your kids in the game area.  And now you wanna call me a bitch????  I guess we will be seeing who's the bitch when I see your fucking ass.  There you go again talking about ripping people off.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Yeah, i know where you live and let's see if you have let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass.  I will have a nice day when i meet you again.
> 
> Why don't you move off the rez and pay full price for your  place instead of living there for next to nothing LOSER. ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

This is in regards to the trash talking on my part. I am looking at the negative effects that it could potentially have toward the tour. As a result of this, I have made the decision not to respond to any comments on here. I will continue to check the posts and will only respond via pm.

If I have offended anyone out there, I apologize.

Sometimes things get taken out of context. I respectfully ask that any concerns be handled through pm. or phone contact.

Thank you, Effrem


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 12 2008, 03:22 PM~10400176
> *This is in regards to the trash talking on my part.  I am looking at the negative effects that it could potentially have toward the tour.  As a result of this, I have made the decision not to respond to any comments on here.  I will continue to check the posts and will only respond via pm.
> 
> If I have offended anyone out there, I apologize.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

this whole thing has been one big joke since day one. now comes all the chisme.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

this shit is better then novelas .... hno:


----------



## FoodmaXx (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 12 2008, 06:22 PM~10400732
> *this shit is better then novelas .... hno:
> *


Yea X10


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 11 2008, 06:28 PM~10394865
> *SO WHAT DOSE SAC TOWN WANNA DO ON THE 20TH.
> 
> BBQ @ MILLER? ELK GROVE? ROSEVILLE?
> *


*2


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 12 2008, 07:22 PM~10400732
> *this shit is better then novelas .... hno:
> *


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

I WOULDN'T HOLD MY BREATH WITH ANY OF THESE SHOWS UNTIL THE FIRST ONE GOES DOWN!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Apr 13 2008, 10:38 AM~10404754
> *I WOULDN'T HOLD MY BREATH WITH ANY OF THESE SHOWS UNTIL THE FIRST ONE GOES DOWN!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 11 2008, 11:40 AM~10391255
> *To all those out there who are in, or were in support of the Gold Rush Tour kick off in Roseville, Ca.,  I first and foremost give you my sincerest apologies.  This will  upset many of you out there and I am well prepared for the ass chewings, the increase in skepticism and even the increase in doubts.
> 
> THE ROSEVILLE SHOW WILL BE MOVED TO A LATER DATE.  HOPEFULLY IN JUNE OR JULY.  ALL DEPENDS ON DATE AVAILABILITY.  THE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED.  IT WILL STILL HAPPEN, BUT AT A LATER DATE.
> ...


Gives me more time to get ready ---



Miller park??????


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

that's too bad. i held on for as long as possible.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HEY BRO SORRY TO HEAR THAT KEEP YOUR HEAD UP SOME OF US DO KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO PUT ON A SHOW GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 14 2008, 10:42 AM~10412270
> *HEY BRO SORRY TO HEAR THAT KEEP YOUR HEAD UP SOME OF US DO KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO PUT ON A SHOW GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE
> *


x2


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

BBQ AT MILLER FOR THIS SUNDAY THE 20TH!! uffin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376981
> *Here's an update for you out there in Texas and Burque.  La FAmilia pulled out but that's okay.  My street team and two of my promoters in Albuquerque have found us another location in Albuquerque.  Same date, just a different location.  Will keep you posted as it gets locked down.  Right now they are in negotiations with the venue.
> *


 :biggrin: We are Still Having the SHOW just on are OWN Same Date Same Time Same Place :biggrin: 

No disrespect to the GOLD RUSH TOUR Wish you all the best

La Familia C.C.


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

Will post more later about Show


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

How many more people are going to say BBQ at Miller or kick back at Miller. That place is to small. Sac is a big ass city with hella parks. We can't find another cool spot? Miller is like Broadway and Franklin - a memory. Make new memories. move on. more people get locked out of miller than get in


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Apr 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10417632
> *Will post more later about Show
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Apr 14 2008, 08:49 PM~10418299
> *How many more people are going to say BBQ at Miller or kick back at Miller.  That place is to small.  Sac is a big ass city with hella parks.  We can't find another cool spot?  Miller is like Broadway and Franklin - a memory.  Make new memories.  move on.  more people get locked out of miller than get in
> *


X2


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

what park would be the best for everyone to cruise to in sac?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

elk grove aint bad


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 15 2008, 02:04 PM~10422833
> *elk grove aint bad
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I just wanted to put my two cents in real quick. I dont know you, and arent gonna put you down personally. 

Alot of the people i know are cool with you, and some think your a dirtbag. I dont know you personally so i cant make that judgement. 

But the only talk that i hear on the street from Sac, all the way to Yuba city, through Roseville, and even in my small ass town of Lincoln.. 

NOBODY wants to pay you shit, until you start proving yourself. It doesnt get more realler than the street bro. And thats what the word on the street is. The other word on the street is that alot of people are gonna be looking for you if they dont get that pre reg back. 

And my point of view is that you put all your eggs in one basket bro. And after all the talk on here for months about how your coming through for everybody. It seems like youve just been kicking back on the couch watching saved by the bell. 

*If anyone wants to buy tickets for the next show, go ahead. YOU CANT SELL ME A WOLF TICKET FOR 50 BUCKS. Id rather use it for gas money and hit miller park. 

*


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

I HEARD ROSEVILLE ALREADY CANCELLED,


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

no show.

elk grove sounds cool.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

or fuck it we can bbq in roseville @ royer park. you all can visit our lil city.
Impalas cc what ya think


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 16 2008, 07:12 AM~10428350
> *I just wanted to put my two cents in real quick. I dont know you, and arent gonna put you down personally.
> 
> Alot of the people i know are cool with you, and some think your a dirtbag. I dont know you personally so i cant make that judgement.
> ...



yeah!!what he said,,,you promoting this roseville show since what?? november last year?? and when the time finally comes nothing but excuses,,not cool,,your fault or not DON'T PROMOTE AN EVENT TILL YOU ARE FOR SURE IS GONNA HAPPEN ,or all you gonna get is a bad reputation,,and besides when and if something finally happens a lot of riders won;t show up for fear of the show being the same way as promoted,,, weak,,,,,what is gonna end up happening is that we solo riders and all car clubs around this area gonna get together and do our own bbqs and gatherings like the last time at miller park, that shit was kicking better that some shows promoted by uuuuuhhhmmmmm,,,better don't say names :biggrin: who knows maybe I eat my words and show up to one of this flaky shows anyways
:roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 16 2008, 09:44 AM~10429396
> *or fuck it we can bbq in roseville @ royer park. you all can visit our lil city.
> Impalas cc what ya think
> *


FUCK IT, TAKE IT BACK TO WHEN IMPALAS AND YOU OGS OUT THERE USED TO DO IT UP. I KNOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Apr 16 2008, 09:49 AM~10429412
> *yeah!!what he said,,,you promoting this roseville show since what?? november last year?? and when the time finally comes nothing but excuses,,not cool,,your fault or not DON'T PROMOTE AN EVENT TILL YOU ARE FOR SURE IS GONNA HAPPEN ,or all you gonna get is a bad reputation,,and besides when and if something finally happens a lot of riders won;t show up for fear of the show being the same way as promoted,,, weak,,,,,what is gonna end up happening is that we solo riders and all car clubs around this area gonna get together and do our own bbqs and gatherings like the last time at miller park, that shit was kicking better that some shows promoted by uuuuuhhhmmmmm,,,better don't say names  :biggrin: who knows maybe I eat my words and show up to one of this flaky shows anyways
> :roflmao:
> *


I WOULDNT EVEN GO TO A CAR WASH AT AM PM IF GOLD RUSH PUT IT ON. :uh:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

see if the "I" , Impalas , uce , soscios, Lolistics, Devotion, laymlow, and stylistics, and other clubs in the sac area wana bbq to get out of sac for the day, to check out another city.

if not. what else?


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

I SAY EVERYONE TAKES IT TO NORTHGATE BLVD., PLENTY OF PARKING TO CHILL, NICE BLVD. TO CRUISE., AND THE MEXICAN BUSINESS DON'T TRIP ON LOWRIDERS. WHAT MORE CAN WE ASK FOR! :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

just missing out on some good Q


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:44 AM~10429819
> *I SAY EVERYONE TAKES IT TO NORTHGATE BLVD., PLENTY OF PARKING TO CHILL, NICE BLVD. TO CRUISE., AND THE MEXICAN BUSINESS DON'T TRIP ON LOWRIDERS.  WHAT MORE CAN WE ASK FOR! :cheesy:
> *


Weve been takin it to northgate boulevard already. Its okay but no barbeque.


















From what i hear everyones starting to hit arden. Every sunday everyones out rollin. Weve been hitting different spots every sunday. To change it up.

All i know is that Slater wants to say something about Gold Rush.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10429539
> *I WOULDNT EVEN GO TO A CAR WASH AT AM PM IF GOLD RUSH PUT IT ON. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 16 2008, 07:12 AM~10428350
> *I just wanted to put my two cents in real quick. I dont know you, and arent gonna put you down personally.
> 
> Alot of the people i know are cool with you, and some think your a dirtbag. I dont know you personally so i cant make that judgement.
> ...


Thank you for the constructive critism. I have explained myself as thouroughly as I can. There people out there who may think I'm a "dirtbag" but how many of those people out there can back that up and prove it?? To call me a dirtbag is to use some very strong words carnal. As I have said before, I'm not out to burn people or rip them off. And that is something that keeps coming up again and again. I am an artist who makes good money with my paintings. Please type in the following and you will get an idea of what I mean. Scroll down to the second picture, click on it and you will find a couple of paintings and what they have sold for. Then decide if I need to rip people off. The second link is another page you can go to in order to see an article on me.

www.claytonscaninecloset.com/wethepeople - 88k
www.lahontanvalleynews.com/article/20040714/News/107140009/-1/NEWS - 23

















The company that I was gonna do business with are probably some of the people that are talking. They had stuck me in my back before the show got started. They were supposed to have been down in Phoenix to help promote the show, yet one of my models told me they were both talking shit. They swore up and down they were passing out flyers, yet a promoter in phoenix and one of the recording artists was doing that instead. And they weren't even asked to do that. The guy in Phoenix even went as far to get business cards from every vendor and sponsor that was there and mailed them to me. Where was the company that was supposed to be helping me on this???? 

These cats made it all sound pretty good about wanting to be a part of the internal structure of the tour, yet they wanted a tremendous amount of control. It seemed like it had to be what they wanted and how they wanted it or nothing at all. I was told that I needed to cut my models down from 12 to 4 or 6. When I asked why, the response was to make the payouts bigger, that if the payouts were bigger, they would guarantee some of the very heavy hitters. To me, that sounded like there would have been some favortism played there. I chose to keep the 12 models and still raise the payouts to a thousand dollars. I was then asked if i realized the amount the models were getting paid. Of course I knew, I chose the pay for them as well. Then I was told that it was a lot of money and that's why I should cut back. I said so is a $1000.00 payouts and I see many ways to make the money back on the models, but no way to make the money back on the payouts. 

Then I was also told that there had been conversations between them and other people regarding the tour. The other people were told " we should just do a tour ourselves" "lock him out of the venues." I had also been told that I should only do one show in Northern California and next year take it out of state. No shows in Northern Cali. I couldn't see the reasoning behind that thought process. There is more that I can relay to you, but I think you get the idea. 

So, if I'm hearing these things, and this company is denying it, who do think I'm gonna believe. The people telling me this or the company that denies it? Would you do business with a company or "friend" that would do this to you???? Would you want to do a car show where the potential for favortism is there and yet you are trying your hardest to make sure that everything is fair???? Would you or anyone out there want to go to a show where the principals of fariness, leadership and respect are not there??


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

First off as an artist myself from back in the day I give it up to you on the paintings. They are bad ass. 

If thats what really happened, then yeah i understand your logic. I think where people like myself and the surrounding people i know, are upset because we didnt hear about this inside scoop until the last minute. So as for them not backing you at the last minute, then i feel you on that.

So being that said, now "Gold Rush" affiliates have hard working families breaking bread on a pre reg for no show, when they could of taken their kids to chuck e cheese. Know what i mean. 

It all sounded good while it lasted, but maybe what you should do is put some names out there, so that your not getting the burden of the whole thing. If it really isnt all your fault, let some of these guys get some names so when its time to collect those pre regs back you wont have a car sitting on blocks. 

I dont know you, but if i were in your shoes i wouldnt just let this slide. Also whatsup with us hearing your postponing it to a different date? If they burned you so bad, does this mean your out of the picture and their gonna throw it?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 16 2008, 12:08 PM~10430354
> *First off as an artist myself from back in the day I give it up to you on the paintings. They are bad ass.
> 
> If thats what really happened, then yeah i understand your logic. I think where people like myself and the surrounding people i know, are upset because we didnt hear about this inside scoop until the last minute. So as for them not backing you at the last minute, then i feel you on that.
> ...



Again, I apologize for the last minute scoop. There is a lot riding on this tour and I am doing what I believe to be in the best interest of it. I knew from the beginning that there was gonna be talk, douts so on and so forth. I also know that there will continue to be talking. 

I feel you on the pre-reg forms as well and yes, I agree. 

As for putting names out there, I never have smeared no ones name around and i won't get down like that. The names will come out on their own and i'm sure the people will talk then. I have the pre-reg monies still here. Anyone who has sent them in can tell you that they have never been cashed. And they weren't going to be until a week or two after the show. Calls have been made to a few and the rest will get called today. 

As for letting it slide....well that goes back to losing the focus on the tour and doing what's best for it. That's not to be a punk or anything like that, just being the bigger man. 

As for postponing it to a different date, yes that will still happen. If I can't get a different date in Roseville, then I will take it to another location. I have checked with Roseville and they offered May 3 & 4. No good for that date, too many happenings going on. The next availabe date is in october. However, there is one cat in Roseville who has some influence with the main guy at the fairgrounds. I will wait to see what he does. I have some other places in mind and as soon as I secure one, then I will let all know. 

As for them throwing a show, they may and they may not. But not the Gold Rush Tour. The gold rush tour is mine. I own it. There is no way they can throw a show under the name "gold rush." It falls under the "intellectual property" law. So, I will be the one doing the Gold Rush Tour in Northern Califas. Just waiting on a date. GONNA BUST IT OPEN LIKE A GODDAMNED WATERMELON!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 you are a really good painter/artist,,awesome!!!!














stick to it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you may be in the wrong line of bussines by throwing lowrider shows,,,,,


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> :0 you are a really good painter/artist,,awesome!!!!
> stick to it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you may be in the wrong line of bussines by throwing lowrider shows,,,,,
> [/quote
> Thank you for the compliment. .....


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Apr 14 2008, 09:42 AM~10412270
> *HEY BRO SORRY TO HEAR THAT KEEP YOUR HEAD UP SOME OF US DO KNOW HOW HARD IT IS TO PUT ON A SHOW GOOD LUCK IN THE FUTURE
> *



x3


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

SO WAIT !...where is everyone gonna be at this weekend then? I'm sure everyone is down to BBQ and roll around this Sunday but we need to know where and when !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 16 2008, 11:39 AM~10430190
> *Thank you for the constructive critism. I have explained myself as thouroughly as I can. There people out there who may think I'm a "dirtbag" but how many of those people out there can back that up and prove it?? To call me a dirtbag is to use some very strong words carnal. As I have said before, I'm not out to burn people or rip them off. And that is something that keeps coming up again and again. I am an artist who makes good money with my paintings. Please type in the following and you will get an idea of what I mean. Scroll down to the second picture, click on it and you will find a couple of paintings and what they have sold for. Then decide if I need to rip people off. The second link is another page you can go to in order to see an article on me.
> 
> www.claytonscaninecloset.com/wethepeople - 88k
> ...


some real nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 17 2008, 11:25 AM~10438731
> *SO WAIT !...where is everyone gonna be at this weekend then? I'm sure everyone is down to BBQ and roll around this Sunday but we need to know where and when !
> *


thats what i want to know!


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

royer park in roseville! i want to bring out tha 66 uffin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

fuck it i'm going to redding with the hot rod fuckers
IMPALAS represents up there too!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ok ok i have 2 put my 2cents in,i doged homie out from day 1,talked to him on the phone thought things were kool,but needless to say i was lied to,but thats kool also cause,im not out anymoney now,and now im at the point where i see shows no being held or dates changed,come on dawg,just be real homie u tried and couldnt make it happen just like i said from the start,"for a man thats never thrown a show to post 12 in 1 yr. it wont pop like that!!"you can keep lieing to these ****** on lil
but im real wit ya,so ill keep it real!!
FUCK YOU!
FUCK GOLD RUSH!
AND FUCK EVERYTHING YOUR LYING,SCAMMING ASS,
HAS TO SAY AND IN CASE I LEFT ANYTHING,OR ANYONE OUT 
FUCK THAT AND THEM 2!!
and if for any reason there is a gold rush
you wont have to ban me like u did ur homeboi
cause ill bann my fucken self!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wow. :uh:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 :0 a cabron chingate esa!!!!! :0 :uh: :uh: :rofl: :rofl: ta enojao el compa :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 18 2008, 12:33 AM~10443716
> *ok ok i have 2 put my 2cents in,i doged homie out from day 1,talked to him on the phone thought things were kool,but needless to say i was lied to,but thats kool also cause,im not out anymoney now,and now im at the point where i see shows no being held or dates changed,come on dawg,just be real homie u tried and couldnt make it happen just like i said from the start,"for a man thats never thrown a show to post 12 in 1 yr. it wont pop like that!!"you can keep lieing to these ****** on lil
> but im real wit ya,so ill keep it real!!
> FUCK YOU!
> ...


 :0 tell us how you really feel :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 9 2008, 01:03 PM~9649740
> *Here are the dates and venues where the Gold Rush Tour will take place.  Cal-Expo used the excuse of past problems with "Lowriders & Imports" as the excuse for turning us down.  I couldn't give them any kind of guarantee that nothing would happen after the show, we can only control what happens inside the show.  So....I sincerely apologize for not letting you know that earlier   .  The kick off is set to take place in Roseville.  It's not what we wanted, but we will have to make it work until The Tour is established as a show with no problems.  Just as you the people are counting on us for a good show, we are counting on you the competitors and attendees to help make this become an annual event.  No problems equals better chances for more shows in more areas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The possibility of the Sacramento Convention Center is open and we may pursue that venue  :uh: .  If we go with that venue, then the kick off would be in early April.  Don't hold me to anything on that venue....there is a lot to consider on that one.
> ...


hey loc have u ever thought bout having a show at the dixon fairgrounds up in dixon ca


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

so is it on for all the other shows i wanna know cause some people need to get paid and im being real


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW STILL ON?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok here is my point of view point blank no disrespect to u effrain because i myself have never tried to throw a show and i dont know how to do it but this is what i think homie seriously. i think personally yo99u have put your foot in your mouth right now after the delay for roseville your credibility with the lowrider community is shot. like i said no disrespect but this tour was hyped up for about a year or more people thought this was the answer to the cuts lowrider was doing to the community. i serioulsly dont have the faith in this tour any more as sad as it sounds. people in the community are hungry for a good tour there ready. its like the saying if u build it they will come but the thing is your foundation for what your building this tour is weak brother.if it was me homie i would just swallow my pride and just call it all off. your not in it to make billions so you shouldnt be loosin out brother. just let it go cause like i said people are talking. shits not working people are sketchy bout prereg and stuff like that so if i was u just let it go.because what you are doing right now is disrespecting and pretty much in a weird way insulting the lowrider community. sorry but this is my 2 pennys if the show go down ill be there but i wont go out of my way to plan a full weekend of travel or anything like that i would do for a legit show. the rest of the people will be the same way so dont expect tons of heavy hitter cars bikes and anyuthing else cause people are gonna waite till the last minute now to attend cause they are not gauranteed anything with you no more


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IM WITH U BROTHA.

IF THIS CAT TRYS TO DO ANOTHER SHOW HE BETTER CHANGE HIS NAME.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Apr 18 2008, 09:52 AM~10446381
> *IS THE SAN DIEGO SHOW STILL ON?
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just waiting to see whats going to happen


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 18 2008, 04:32 PM~10448929
> *Just waiting to see whats going to happen
> *



thats what its coming down to.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 18 2008, 04:49 AM~10444850
> *:0  tell us how you really feel :biggrin:
> *


exactly


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: any new info


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

to be honest if it wasnt for a certain person and reason i wouldnt even care bout this tour anymore because its to big of a waiting game now it sucks cause i know effrain has good intentions but damn this has put alot of bitterness out there for the whole layitlow community and all the other lowriders that have been looking forward to this tour mabey he should of just did a cali tour to start off with instead of going national with it but like i said i will be waiting to see wots popin for the future tour dates only cause of someone dat has involvment in it. all i know the only way to make things proper is to make sure phoenix is off the hook to make up for the roseville show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 19 2008, 07:33 PM~10456151
> *to be honest if it wasnt for a certain person and reason i wouldnt even care bout this tour anymore because its to big of a waiting game now it sucks cause i know effrain has good intentions but damn this has put alot of bitterness out there for the whole layitlow community and all the other lowriders that have been looking forward to this tour mabey he should of just did a cali tour to start off with instead of going national with it but like i said i will be waiting to see wots popin for the future tour dates only cause of someone dat has involvment in it. all i know the only way to make things proper is to make sure phoenix is off the hook to make up for the roseville show
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10456151
> *to be honest if it wasnt for a certain person and reason i wouldnt even care bout this tour anymore because its to big of a waiting game now it sucks cause i know effrain has good intentions but damn this has put alot of bitterness out there for the whole layitlow community and all the other lowriders that have been looking forward to this tour mabey he should of just did a cali tour to start off with instead of going national with it but like i said i will be waiting to see wots popin for the future tour dates only cause of someone dat has involvment in it. all i know the only way to make things proper is to make sure phoenix is off the hook to make up for the roseville show
> *


 :yes: :yes: 





or put all his efforts and money into one major show were he could gain a lot of support for a tour the following year. Cause from what ive heard from people, everyone wants him to succeed but from the cancelation of the April 6 show at the Cal Expo, the reschedule of the Roseville show and what ever it is that happened to the Frsno and Albaqueque shows everyone has major douts about this tour


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ONE BIG SHOW IN RENO.
SAVE THE CASH AND DO ONE BIG ASS SHOW.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 08:06 PM~10461752
> *ONE BIG SHOW IN RENO.
> SAVE THE CASH AND DO ONE BIG ASS SHOW.
> *


man c'mon this dude couldnt pull off a show if lrm gave him the funds.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10461752
> *ONE BIG SHOW IN RENO.
> SAVE THE CASH AND DO ONE BIG ASS SHOW.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any word on the next show if any ?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2008, 03:40 PM~10468894
> *Any word on the next show if any ?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

info???


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10461752
> *ONE BIG SHOW IN RENO.
> SAVE THE CASH AND DO ONE BIG ASS SHOW.
> *



Or go to the Impalas and Viejitos 3rd annual BBQ going on during Hat Autust Nights :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2008, 07:18 PM~10495956
> *info???
> *


 :uh: 
c'mon dawg no direspect intended but there WONT BE A FUCKEN GOLD RUSH!!
dudes full of shit.call all the venues he"has locked.."


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wow this is sad u figured he would be keeping people updated im going to assume its all off wow terrible terrible


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump for the bum rush


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

NO NEW UPDATES? NEXT TOUR STOP IS 20+ DAYS AWAY.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

:dunno: :twak:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2008, 02:24 PM~10532407
> *NO NEW UPDATES? NEXT TOUR STOP IS 20+ DAYS AWAY.
> *


more excuses comeing soon!! :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10536592
> *more excuses comeing soon!! :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Apr 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10417623
> *:biggrin: We are Still Having the SHOW just on are OWN Same Date Same Time Same Place :biggrin:
> 
> No disrespect to the GOLD RUSH TOUR Wish you all the best
> ...










:biggrin:

CALL FOR INFO 505-319-1941 or 505-203-4956
SORRY WEBSITE NOT UP


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SO DOES THAT MEAN NO GOLD RUSH IN BURQUE?


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10555035
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN NO GOLD RUSH IN BURQUE?
> *


NOT WITH LA FAMILIA CAR CLUB


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

SO HE HAS NO VENUE FOR BURQUE?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10555158
> *SO HE HAS NO VENUE FOR BURQUE?
> *



HE IS LOOKING FOR ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@May 1 2008, 06:08 PM~10554755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wtf man at least post up some excuses or something instead of leaving the people in question damn it i wanna goto to the texas shows still


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 2 2008, 02:29 PM~10561001
> *wtf man at least post up some excuses or something instead of leaving the people in question damn it i wanna goto to the texas shows still
> *


 :uh: 
TEXAS REPPIN THAT WEGO TOUR,
12 SHOWS IN TEXAS ALL SET AND
BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS!!
FUCK GOLD RUSH!!
NEVER SEEN IT SO DAMN SURE DONT
NEED IT!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 2 2008, 02:44 PM~10561876
> *:uh:
> TEXAS REPPIN THAT WEGO TOUR,
> 12 SHOWS IN TEXAS ALL SET AND
> ...


i know trust me but there is another reason why i posted that so stay da fuck out of it naw just kiddin but no i got diffrent issues with gold rush guy its buisness lol


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin: You can find our Show under Albuquerque NM July 13th 2008 we will not reply in this topic we just wanted pep to know that we are having the show . Just not with GOLD RUSH TOUR :biggrin:

we wish them the best with there shows


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@May 2 2008, 04:17 PM~10562473
> *:biggrin: You can find our Show under Albuquerque NM July 13th 2008 we will not reply in this topic we just wanted pep to know that we are having the show . Just not with GOLD RUSH TOUR :biggrin:
> 
> we wish them the best with there shows
> *


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@May 1 2008, 06:08 PM~10554755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10536592
> *more excuses comeing soon!! :0
> *


SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO "NO RUSH TOUR"! :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 5 2008, 11:25 PM~10585839
> *  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Mar 5 2008, 11:35 AM~10094760
> *I ani't trippin brotha.  I refuse to let the Gold Rush Tour be like LRM.  I'm not hating  on the mag, I'm hatin' on the corporate C.E.O's behind Primedia, (they no longer own LRM), and now Intersource Media (the new owners),and what they have managed to do to mi raza.  LRM was born and raised in San Jo and went thru many changes.  We all know that.  But, there is a truth to every past, present and future culture that has or will beseech the earth for all it's glory.  Unfortunately, there are those who capitalise on the ethos that were once pure and pristine.
> 
> They claim genuine yet somehow, someway confused themselves into thinking that what they are doing is for a cause far greater than that of their own agenda.  As a result, the loyal band of followers (car clubs and solo riders)who consume the bullshit and lend their hearts to counerfiet idols (LRM) are misled into a dead-end sect of society.
> ...



now THAT was very well spoken and to the point..  good luck with your tour


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

updates on the "tour"


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

GOLD RUSH where you at????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well as most of u assumed i just found out from a friend of a friend that phoenix show is cancelled too so fuck this tour now all bullshit before i was giving it the benefit of the doubt but fuck it pisses me off cause its an insult to the lowrider community i guess we can only pray lowrider does something better for next year if not then alot of the little shows willbe where its at


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

correction the whole tour is dumped fuck that i guess it was true wot somebody told me a few shows ago


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 8 2008, 01:10 AM~10605747
> *SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO "NO RUSH TOUR"!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

so is san diego still on?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HEARD FROM A VERY GOOD SOURCE THE WHOLE TOUR IS CANCELLED.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this whole thing was too good to be true

one man (whos not in it for the money) trying to out do what LRM hasnt been able to do for the last few years


i hope nobody sent in pre-reg money :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 12 2008, 06:27 PM~10638808
> *this whole thing was too good to be true
> 
> one man (whos not in it for the money) trying to out do what LRM hasnt been able to do for the last few years
> ...


captain obvious over here. I knew it was a joke from day 1. and oh yea. spurs suck!


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 12 2008, 05:44 PM~10638417
> *so is san diego still on?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 8 2008, 07:55 PM~10611967
> *well as most of u assumed i just found out from a friend of a friend that phoenix show is cancelled too so fuck this tour now all bullshit before i was giving it the benefit of the doubt  but fuck it pisses me off cause its an insult to the lowrider community i guess we can only pray lowrider does something better for next year if not then alot of the little shows willbe where its at
> *


I heard that Lowrider Magazine is not doing a tour next year. Could be wrong cause if so that would suck. :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@May 13 2008, 09:05 AM~10643507
> *I heard that Lowrider Magazine is not doing a tour next year.  Could be wrong cause if so that would suck.  :uh:
> *


HEARD THE SAME THING :angry:


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS+May 13 2008, 09:05 AM~10643507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering where you guys heard this from?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 13 2008, 11:55 AM~10644335
> *Just wondering where you guys heard this from?
> *



x2


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:uh: X3


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

sounds like bullshit rumors started by haters who are boycotting lrm. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 14 2008, 01:48 AM~10651246
> *sounds like bullshit rumors started by haters who are boycotting lrm. :0
> *


dunno,gas prices are prolly makeing the tour non profitable :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 13 2008, 11:50 PM~10651257
> *dunno,gas prices are prolly makeing the tour non profitable :0
> *


it was fun while it lasted :tears:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by turtlerf_@May 13 2008, 10:55 AM~10644335
> *Just wondering where you guys heard this from?
> *


Mike Karsting - Lowrider Magazine Tour Director

He said "Lowrider Magazine may not have a tour next year". May is the operative word.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ya know wot pisses me off bout lowrider magazine now is before it was all raza who ran everything like move in and all dat people who were in the game now u got these preppy white people who think there bad ass tryin to run shit like in san bernadino shit was funny they tryed yelling at me like i was in boot camp because we put a cooler over the fence lol


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@May 14 2008, 09:21 AM~10652986
> *Mike Karsting - Lowrider Magazine Tour Director
> 
> He said "Lowrider Magazine may not have a tour next year".  May is the operative word.
> *



I heard that it is getting harded and costing more for them to get permits for use from alot of the venues they use.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

its the gas prices fault...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fuckin ********* jacking up the price


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 14 2008, 10:35 AM~10653541
> *we put a cooler over the fence lol
> *


:rofl: :thumbsup:


bein sober at a show is like bein sober at a football game! :nono:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 14 2008, 11:35 AM~10653541
> *ya know wot pisses me off bout lowrider magazine now is before it was all raza who ran everything like move in and all dat people who were in the game now u got these preppy white people who think there bad ass tryin to run shit like in san bernadino shit was funny they tryed yelling at me like i was in boot camp because we put a cooler over the fence lol
> *


PREACH!!! :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm: :nosad: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :twak: uffin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10722729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this a joke :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :0  :dunno: :scrutinize: :nosad:  :yessad: :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize: IF THIS IS REAL. TIME IS TO SHORT TO PROMOTE ON SHORT NOTICE FOR A MAJOR SHOW ESPECIALLY FROM UNRELIABLE PRIOR GOLDRUSH PROMOTIONS. :nono: :werd: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10722729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not gettin my hopes up., but havent heard anything bout this show, and is less than amonth away.... :scrutinize:
Upcoming Events
05/23/08 Giant Used Car Tent Sale
06/04/08 Mexico vs. Argentina
07/27/08 Concerts on The Green: Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 23 2008, 04:39 PM~10722729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 23 2008, 09:02 PM~10724814
> *not gettin my hopes up., but havent heard anything bout this show, and is less than amonth away.... :scrutinize:
> Upcoming Events
> 05/23/08  Giant Used Car Tent Sale
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 23 2008, 09:02 PM~10724814
> *not gettin my hopes up., but havent heard anything bout this show, and is less than amonth away.... :scrutinize:
> Upcoming Events
> 05/23/08  Giant Used Car Tent Sale
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

VIVA MEXICO PINCHE GRINGOS


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@May 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10722729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im assuming the phoenix show isnt happening today?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 25 2008, 03:27 AM~10732202
> *im assuming the phoenix show isnt happening today?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 8 2008, 12:10 AM~10605747
> *SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO "NO RUSH TOUR"!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 24 2008, 10:40 AM~10727556
> *ILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


same here, work at the Q


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10736196
> *same here, work at the Q
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

did this dude just give up all together???


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 28 2008, 04:02 AM~10752379
> *did this dude just give up all together???
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

so is san diego a go or wot boricua since u work there let us know the status


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@May 14 2008, 11:21 AM~10652986
> *Mike Karsting - Lowrider Magazine Tour Director
> 
> He said "Lowrider Magazine may not have a tour next year".  May is the operative word.
> *


im surprised they had one this year.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 28 2008, 06:11 PM~10757371
> *so is san diego a go or wot boricua since u work there let us know the status
> *


no mentioned of it anywhere, radio, fliers, shops. nothing.....No rush is a no Go....havent heard bout any other shows happeining before this one. not a single topic... and no post from the main man.....
















i blame the gas prices.......


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

I'LL B THERE IN "DENVER"-SEPT. 21 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 29 2008, 10:11 AM~10761242
> *no mentioned of it anywhere, radio, fliers, shops. nothing.....No rush is a no Go....havent heard bout any other shows happeining before this one. not a single topic... and no post from the main man.....
> i blame the gas prices.......
> *


i blame him being full of shit...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 28 2008, 07:14 PM~10757393
> *im surprised they had one this year.
> *


X2


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Abie_@Apr 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10417623
> *:biggrin: We are Still Having the SHOW just on are OWN Same Date Same Time Same Place :biggrin:
> 
> No disrespect to the GOLD RUSH TOUR Wish you all the best
> ...


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@May 1 2008, 06:08 PM~10554755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jun 7 2008, 11:01 PM~10821699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE JUST GOT THE OK TO HAVE A HOP CALL FOR INFO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Allright,the show in San Diego is going to be at Qualcomm Stadium on....................


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jun 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10874589
> *Allright,the show in San Diego is going to be at Qualcomm Stadium on....................
> *


Yeah it's up on the events calendar on the website.....good luck with the show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 15 2008, 04:26 PM~10875014
> *Yeah it's up on the events calendar on the website.....good luck with the show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

holy rusted metal batman its on and poppin


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

someone take pics of the empty stadium and tumbleweeds that day :rofl:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 16 2008, 06:14 PM~10883101
> *someone take pics of the empty stadium and tumbleweeds that day :rofl:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 16 2008, 03:41 PM~10881954
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 16 2008, 07:14 PM~10883101
> *someone take pics of the empty stadium and tumbleweeds that day :rofl:
> *


X TWICE THE TUMBLE WEEDS! :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm: RACIST PROMOTERS GET NO LUV HERE! :angry: :thumbsdown: :werd: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 16 2008, 03:41 PM~10881954
> *http://www.sandiego.gov/qualcomm/pdf/calendar.pdf
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10883801
> *X TWICE THE TUMBLE WEEDS! :yessad:  :werd:  :nicoderm: RACIST PROMOTERS GET NO LUV HERE! :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


x1000


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Please nobody support this whack "show" Hit up Birds show @ the convention center & the X mans cruise for the cure later this year. Let this fool know you cant post garbage & still expect a turnout.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 17 2008, 02:38 PM~10890118
> *Please nobody support this whack "show" Hit up Birds show @ the convention center & the X mans cruise for the cure later this year. Let this fool know you cant post garbage & still expect a turnout.
> *


yes sir


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Jun 17 2008, 03:38 PM~10890118
> *Please nobody support this whack "show" Hit up Birds show @ the convention center & the X mans cruise for the cure later this year. Let this fool know you cant post garbage & still expect a turnout.
> *


U KNOWZ IT X A 1000 + 2! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

wat a joke 0-3 :uh:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 30 2008, 11:15 AM~10980717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

This Fucken Tour was all Puro Pedo!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

i take it there was no show on sunday?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 30 2008, 03:36 PM~10981953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Jun 30 2008, 01:36 PM~10981953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jun 30 2008, 12:15 PM~10980717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SENT IN MY PRE REG. AND GOT NO REFUND


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I knew it, it was too good to be true, it take's atleast a year or more to promote a event like that.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 1 2008, 05:27 PM~10992015
> *I SENT IN MY PRE REG. AND GOT NO REFUND
> *


At least they said thanks,right???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 1 2008, 07:27 PM~10992015
> *I SENT IN MY PRE REG. AND GOT NO REFUND
> *


u sound like your supprised,this has been a scam from day one


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 16 2008, 07:28 PM~10883801
> *X TWICE THE TUMBLE WEEDS! :yessad:  :werd:  :nicoderm: RACIST PROMOTERS GET NO LUV HERE! :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :werd:  uffin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11006351


too late...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`+Jul 3 2008, 12:41 PM~11006390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with all due respect that may be true and it may not be.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:43 PM~11006408
> *with all due respect that may be true and it may not be.
> *


i dont know you personally and dont take this wrong, but you lost a lot of peoples respect not just here on LIL but in the streets and they dont even know you and people dint want to be assoisiated with the Tour, and if in the future you will try again, dont expect much from the Lowrider comunity, ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 3 2008, 12:51 PM~11006483
> *i dont know you personally and dont take this wrong, but you lost a lot of peoples respect not just here on LIL but in the streets and they dont even know you and people dint want to be assoisiated with the Tour,  and if in the future you will try again, dont expect much from the Lowrider comunity, ...
> *


Point well taken.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow! That's very sad for the lowriding community. I was hoping things would work out and this would become a good tour. Question now is..... 
How do you plan to fix the wrongs? If people are owed refunds, they should be dealt with. As a promotor you should be fighting on their behalf. "A scam from day one..." Probably not intentionally. But what you do from today forward will define who you truely are. Words are easy to write, actions are so rarely taken.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jul 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11006351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 1 2008, 07:27 PM~10992015
> *I SENT IN MY PRE REG. AND GOT NO REFUND
> *


I BEEN TELLING EVERY1 FROM DAY 1 DUDE IS FULL OF SHIT FUCK HIM AND HIS CREW!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Jul 3 2008, 12:51 PM~11006483
> *i dont know you personally and dont take this wrong, but you lost a lot of peoples respect not just here on LIL but in the streets and they dont even know you and people dint want to be assoisiated with the Tour,  and if in the future you will try again, dont expect much from the Lowrider comunity, ...
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 10 2008, 08:59 PM~12395138
> *
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: AND STILL :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

wonder if all the pre regs got returned


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

sooo,, no 2009 tour??? :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

I got my pre reg returned but it was for one of the first shows in cali(roseville)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Dec 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12402068
> *I got my pre reg returned  but it was for one of the first shows in cali(roseville)
> *


----------



## ROYALTYRAG (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12395368
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


does this show comes to vegas or will it


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

fuck the fools gold tour :rofl:


----------

